# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Disparition de la rédaction de CanardPC

## Royco Munist Soup

Hello les canards,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu passer ce post, mais j’ai un peu halluciné.  ::O:  (non, pas sur le style)




> Bref, après moult  anecdotes croustillantes qui nous ont permis de rire grassement à gorges  déployées, nous nous séparâmes chacun de notre coté mais il semblerait  que ces braves gens soient introuvables et injoignables depuis tout ce  temps alors qu'ils nous avaient pourtant promis une caisse de Söldner  pour un de nos futurs concours (les salauds !).


Si j’ai bien  compris, l’équipe CPC de Cologne a disparu après la gamecon ? 
C’est  quoi ce bordel ? Quelqu’un a des infos ? Les admins ? J’ai essayé de les  joindre en MP, mais ça répond pas (alors que Boulon répond toujours à  mes insultes.) 

La bise, mais inquiète quand même, ::sad:: 

Royco

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

---

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> lien hors charte


ni?

----------


## znokiss

Ils doivent être dans le coin.

----------


## Tildidoum

> *The requested* URL /img/couve/couve_*Canard*_PC_218.jpg *was not found on this server*


Bref, sont pas là non plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nawak ce topic  :tired: 

Y'a un numéro pour le 3/09, il s'est pas écrit tout seul.

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> Nawak ce topic


Sympa  :tired:  

En espérant qu'il soit pas annulé (bon OK, je trippe tout seul, mais quand même c'est bizarre). Vous avez des news d'eux depuis? ils loosent sur le forum?

----------


## ineeh

Rouler les anciens numéros de Canard PC pour les fumer c'est mal  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, il sort le 3 à cause du salon de la Gamescom qui s'est terminé le 21 de mémoire (on couvre le salon dedans).



Casque ne mentirait pas...Non ?

Hmmmm

----------


## Darkath

Un numéro fait par juste Mr Chat, Casque noir, zoulou et teraboule .. hmm ...

----------


## Lezardo

Ils ont craqué chez Gamers.fr, c'est quoi cette news de racoleur, genre l'équipe de CPC a disparue  :tired:

----------


## Thomasorus

C'est pour ça que Boulon répondait pas à mes MP depuis la fin de la gamescom ?  ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je sens comme un vent de psychose souffler  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

Annonce de l'augmentation du prix => plein d'abonnements => départ au fin fond de l'Amérique du Sud, avec Threanor et El Gringo partis avant en repérage.
Maintenant ils doivent vivre dans un ranch caché en Argentine, avec un voisin nazi de 95 ans et les braqueurs du casse du siècle voisins de l'autre côté.

A vos google map, si vous voyez un champ tondu en forme de bite, ça doit être dans le coin.

----------


## Mephisto

::unsure::

----------


## Lezardo

> Annonce de l'augmentation du prix => plein d'abonnements => départ au fin fond de l'Amérique du Sud, avec Threanor et El Gringo partis avant en repérage.
> Maintenant ils doivent vivre dans un ranch caché en Argentine, avec un voisin nazi de 95 ans et les braqueurs du casse du siècle voisins de l'autre côté.
> 
> A vos google map, si vous voyez un champ tondu en forme de bite, ça doit être dans le coin.


 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ils en ont peut-être tout simplement marre de nos têtes de cons et se sont exilés du forum.

----------


## gregounech

Ils se sont fait kidnappés par des hommes engagés par Heden  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

J'ai vérifié, aucun de ceux cités ne s'est connecté depuis plus d'une semaine. On va tous mourrir.

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

2 septembre 2010 -> 2/7/2010 soit 2/G/2010; G = gain, soit aujourd'hui est 2012
On va effectivement mourir. Enfin, surtout CPC...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ben on n'est pas en 2012?  ::huh::

----------


## bigoud1

Sont peut être  entrain de préparer la surprise vintage...

----------


## znokiss

..j'allais le dire. Pour rester dans l'esprit, ils sont peut-être revenus au Minitel.

----------


## flochy

Non, je viens de me connecter sur leur BBS, rien.

----------


## Narm

Moi tant qu'il reste Casque, ackboo, Fish et Raphi ça me va  ::P:

----------


## gregounech

Ralphi, c'est qui :zno: ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Ils sont pas en vacances tout simplement ?

----------


## ToasT

> Ils en ont peut-être tout simplement marre de nos têtes de cons et se sont exilés du forum.


Ca, c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## sissi

Et ca dit quoi sur la webcam ?

----------


## ToasT

Ils y sont pas, justement.

----------


## sissi

> Ils y sont pas, justement.


J'ai un écran noir chez moi ...  ::sad:: 
Par contre, ya du rockabilly en arrière fond sonore.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ils sont pas en vacances tout simplement ?


Ahahah, n'importe quoi. Tout le monde sait qu'aucun membre de la rédaction ne connaît les vacances. Tu vas pas me dire qu'ils font caca aussi, non ? Allons, allons.

----------


## ToasT

> J'ai un écran noir chez moi ... 
> Par contre, ya du rockabilly en arrière fond sonore.


T'as un compte platinum pour avoir le son ?

----------


## sissi

> T'as un compte platinum pour avoir le son ?


Gold Plutonium.  :B):

----------


## Artheval_Pe

> Ils ont craqué chez Gamers.fr, c'est quoi cette news de racoleur, genre l'équipe de CPC a disparue 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/72c1...e3a859807c.jpg


Avant de dire des méchancetés, on attend sagement et on reste poli, monsieur !  ::P: 

Et puis si on faisait du racoleur, tu crois que je m'embêterais à uploader des trailers de jeux Paradox dont tout le monde se fout ? (et pour lesquels on cherche toujours quelqu'un pour s'occuper des tests d'ailleurs ^^)

Pour le reste, je fais confiance au professionnalisme de mon rédacteur en chef adoré. ("Ouah, merde, j'ai encore oublié d'envoyer le mail au RP de THQ...","Heu, tu voudrais pas corriger cet article qu'est sur le site, j'ai pas eu le temps de me relire et j'ai la tête dans le cul ?")

----------


## Tyranya

> Sympa  
> 
> En espérant qu'il soit pas annulé (bon OK, je trippe tout seul, mais quand même c'est bizarre). Vous avez des news d'eux depuis? ils loosent sur le forum?


Pas annulé, mais très...spécial. Enfin, je vais pas spoiler plus que ça, je vous laisse la surprise.  ::|:

----------


## Ze Venerable

> J'ai un écran noir chez moi ... 
> Par contre, ya du rockabilly en arrière fond sonore.


Ho ? Je pensais que la webcam était une de ces blagues récurrentes qui habitent le forum, mais là vous commencez à me faire douter.

----------


## Euklif

Ne doute plus.
J'y ai pas accès mais c'est pas une blagounette ^^

----------


## ToasT

> Gold Plutonium.


Moi ça me fout les nerfs, T'as que deux mois d'ancienneté de plus que moi sur le forum, et t'as eu un Gold, merde.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h12 ----------




> Ho ? Je pensais que la webcam était une de ces blagues récurrentes qui habitent le forum, mais là vous commencez à me faire douter.


Et la liaison avec le compte ? Et les bans que je me suis pris pour avoir dévoilé où on la trouvait ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ils sont en cure de désintox après une soirée schnaps-créatine.

----------


## MrBoutade

> Et la liaison avec le compte ? Et les bans que je me suis pris pour avoir dévoilé où on la trouvait ?


Viens par ici toi !
On m'a dit que tu savais des choses. Des choses qu'on a besoin de savoir, ma bande et moi. Alors, tu fais pas le con et tu nous avoue tout. Tu comprends ?

 ::ninja:: 

Et sinon, cette cam était branché pour des occasions exceptionnelles, ou c'était juste quand ils travaillaient ? ( remarque, c'est presque pareille  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout le temps mais faut avouer que la plupart du temps c'est moyennement follichon. Le même poster issu de je ne sais quel film 20 heures d'affilée, ou un plan fixe d'une demi-journée sur une banane géante, bof. Bon, y'a quelques perles aussi  ::):  (el Gringo et son vomi  ::o: ). Mais pendant que la rédac bosse, ils ne sont pas occupés à faire les cons devant la caméra et semblent préférer leur intimité.

----------


## Lezardo

> Avant de dire des méchancetés, on attend sagement et on reste poli, monsieur ! 
> 
> Et puis si on faisait du racoleur, tu crois que je m'embêterais à uploader des trailers de jeux Paradox dont tout le monde se fout ? (et pour lesquels on cherche toujours quelqu'un pour s'occuper des tests d'ailleurs ^^)
> 
> Pour le reste, je fais confiance au professionnalisme de mon rédacteur en chef adoré. ("Ouah, merde, j'ai encore oublié d'envoyer le mail au RP de THQ...","Heu, tu voudrais pas corriger cet article qu'est sur le site, j'ai pas eu le temps de me relire et j'ai la tête dans le cul ?")


Bon ok je me rend compte que mon utilsation du mot "racoleur" était peut être un peu déplacé et je m'en excuse, je me suis un peu laissé emporté entre la rédac de CPC qui a disparu de la circulation, on nous annonce un numéros de septembre des plus bizarre et gamers.fr qui en rajoute une couche avec cette news du coup ici c'est la panique  :Emo: 
Mais je continue de penser qu'une news sur votre site a ce sujet est plutôt surprenante, genre les membres de CPC vont vous contactez plus vite parce que vous lancer un appel aux lecteurs ? Mais j'y pense a moins que vous soyez dans le coup et que tout ca est juste un vaste complot pour faire monter la pression.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ils nous préparent un épisode de la 4ème dimension avec retour dans les années 80... Enfin sans être méchant, il y a des moments comme ça où je me dis qu'on a de la chance de faire parti de cette communauté (de tarés). Ou pas.

----------


## ToasT

> Viens par ici toi !
> On m'a dit que tu savais des choses. Des choses qu'on a besoin de savoir, ma bande et moi. Alors, tu fais pas le con et tu nous avoue tout. Tu comprends ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et sinon, cette cam était branché pour des occasions exceptionnelles, ou c'était juste quand ils travaillaient ? ( remarque, c'est presque pareille  )


Moi maintenant je suis surveillé, donc trouve-toi quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah les pleureuses !!! Ça se saurait s'il y avait eu un quelconque soucis.

Ils nous préparent simplement un truc ouf dans le plus grand secret, c'est tout. Faut juste patienter et faire comme si on s'en foutait.

----------


## Ondoval

A la Gamescom l'équipe de CPC a été approchée par jeuxvideo.com et ils ont acceptés leur offre (rejoindre leur équipe).
Vous pourrez donc bientôt les retrouver sur le forum de JV ainsi que lire leurs futures articles sur ce site web bien connu.

----------


## Buite

Plutôt mourir!

----------


## ineeh

Je me demande si Hess et Val n'y seraient pas pour quelque chose ...

----------


## Karbarz

Ils ont pris des leçons de marketing avec Valve...

----------


## kaldanm

> A la Gamescom l'équipe de CPC a été approchée par jeuxvideo.com et ils ont acceptés leur offre (rejoindre leur équipe).
> Vous pourrez donc bientôt les retrouver sur le forum de JV ainsi que lire leurs futures articles sur ce site web bien connu.


Ah enfin des nouvelles ! Je suis rassuré.

(ou pas)

----------


## Lezardo

> Ah les pleureuses !!! Ça se saurait s'il y avait eu un quelconque soucis.
> 
> Ils nous préparent simplement un truc ouf dans le plus grand secret, c'est tout. Faut juste patienter et faire comme si on s'en foutait.


Oui j'avoue après avoir lu l'edito du CPC 218 je m'attends a un truc du genre effectivement.

----------


## znokiss

Ils vont faire comme l'affaire Enron et se barrer avec la caisse.

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce qu'Enron meurt à la fin?
:Zno:

----------


## Dekans

> A la Gamescom l'équipe de CPC a été approchée par jeuxvideo.com et ils ont acceptés leur offre (rejoindre leur équipe).
> Vous pourrez donc bientôt les retrouver sur le forum de JV ainsi que lire leurs futures articles sur ce site web bien connu.


On va migrer sur le forum de JV.com ??  ::wub::

----------


## sissi

> Je me demande si Hess et Val n'y seraient pas pour quelque chose ...


Qu'est ce que les nazis ont à faire la dedans ?  ::o:

----------


## Crealkiller

Bof, j'ai un truc infaillible pour faire au moins revenir Boulon.

Ont créer un topic en majuscule et language SMS, sur un sujet HC, et écrit à l'intérieur sans ponctuation, sans majuscule, et en SMS.

Il a un radar, il reviendra directe  :B): .

----------


## sissi

> Bof, j'ai un truc infaillible pour faire au moins revenir Boulon.
> 
> Ont créer un topic en majuscule et language SMS, sur un sujet HC, et écrit à l'intérieur sans ponctuation, sans majuscule, et en SMS.
> 
> Il a un radar, il reviendra directe .


Il est pas revenu avec des boobs par dizaine... alors les fautes d'orthographe...

----------


## Froyok

> Bof, j'ai un truc infaillible pour faire au moins revenir Boulon.
> 
> Ont créer un topic en majuscule et language SMS, sur un sujet HC, et écrit à l'intérieur sans ponctuation, sans majuscule, et en SMS.
> 
> Il a un radar, il reviendra directe .


Tu chercherais pas le ban à vie par hasard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Déjà fait (le défunt topic des boobs), y'a eu distribution de fessée et de points, mais il est pas reviendu.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Tu chercherais pas le ban à vie par hasard ?


Non, j'ai dis que j'avais un truc, pas que j'allais le faire moi même  :^_^: .

----------


## dalgwen

Pour ceux qui ont le 218 dans les mains, je pense que la petite mention verticale dans l'édito prédit un retour de la rédaction dans 5 jours.
Vu la probable tentative de buzz, je me demande s'il y a d'autres trucs cachés dans le magazine.

----------


## bigoud1

> Déjà fait (le défunt topic des boobs), y'a eu distribution de fessée et de points, mais il est pas reviendu.


La provoc ne devait pas être assez forte... Faut trouver autre chose. On attend que Psycho soit déban pour remettre çà ou quelqu'un se dévoue  ::huh::

----------


## Tyranya

> Pour ceux qui ont le 218 dans les mains, je pense que la petite mention verticale dans l'édito prédit un retour de la rédaction dans 5 jours.
> Vu la probable tentative de buzz, je me demande s'il y a d'autres trucs cachés dans le magazine.


Lettre écrite le 29/08 + 5 jours = 3 septembre, soit aujourd'hui, d'où le "retenu jusqu'à sortie officielle". ::P:

----------


## dalgwen

> Lettre écrite le 29/08 + 5 jours = 3 septembre, soit aujourd'hui, d'où le "retenu jusqu'à sortie officielle".


Oui, on me l'a dit ici, au temps pour moi.
C'est dommage je préfère ma théorie  :B):

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Ils ont pris des leçons de marketing avec Valve...


Philippe Valve ?...  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Yen a peut être qui sont aller à la conférence de  2KGames sur duke ?   :Bave:

----------


## Ashraam

C'est dommage, quitte a passer à Villeneuve d'Ascq, ils auraient du rester pour la braderie de Lille  :;):

----------


## punishthecat

En tout cas, je sais où est zoulou, il est à la foire de la sardine à sartrouville, ou un truc du genre, je ne ma rappel plus très bien, enfin vous voyez le truc quoi.

----------


## konoro

Moi j'ai trouver une boule de cristal, sa s'appelle Steam  :^_^:

----------


## Okxyd

Nan mais ça tombe ils sont tous morts et le prochain numéro aura une feuille nécrologique en guise de sommaire et le magasine ne sera qu'une éloge funèbre ponctuée d'anecdotes  :Emo:  ! On peut aussi imaginer qu'ils ont fusionné tel l'hommoursporc donnant le LFOG.Moboulkhanettebum, le journaliste vidéoludique ultime ! Le pourfendeur de daube, le canoniseur de hit, le surhomme capable d'écrire le test ultime !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tous morts sauf Threanor qui a ressuscité  ::o: .

----------


## Okxyd

Ça tombe c'est un test qu'ils nous font passer pour mettre à l'épreuve notre loyauté !  :Emo:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ça veut dire quoi « ça tombe » ?  ::huh::

----------


## Okxyd

> Ça veut dire quoi « ça tombe » ?



C'est un expression qui signifie "peut-être que" espèce de sale vieux fossile.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ouais enfin normalement on dit (me semble-t-il), "_si ça se trouve_". Mais la novlang du net fait des ravages.

----------


## Raddi

Ouais, en plus "ça tombe" c'est moche :reac:

----------


## Guest

Nan ils vont bien, c'est la fin des vacances et y a un bouclage qui approche, c'est tout.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Tu veux dire le bouclage d'un HS ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Y'avait pas la fête de la bière pas loin?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Nan ils vont bien, c'est la fin des vacances et y a un bouclage qui approche, c'est tout.


Si ça se trouve Oni-Oni les a mis dans une tombe.
Enfin les a kidnappés pour sortir un CanardCONsole N°2. Je crains pour vos chevilles... Ah misère... Comme disait Allègre.

----------


## Guest

> Si ça se trouve Oni-Oni les a mis dans une tombe.
> Enfin les a kidnappés pour sortir un CanardCONsole N°2. Je crains pour vos chevilles... Ah misère... Comme disait Allègre.


Nan je suis plus fourbe que ça. Je vais faire le magazine tout seul à partir de maintenant. Il va falloir lire très lentement pour faire durer votre feuille A5 même pas recto verso.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ca risquerait bien d'être mieux que le Canard A L'Orange remarque.

----------


## dutilleul

Tu as donc enfin abandonné ton projet Oni-Oni Magazine ?

----------


## Guest

Comment ça, "enfin" ? Et il est plus vivant que jamais. J'engage la commercialisation d'ici cinq ans, ça devient chaud bouillant là.

----------


## Threanor

Bon mais finalement ils sont rentrés ou pas ? J'ai toujours pas de nouvelles moi je suis inquiet.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

He's alive ! Alive !!!!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu as donc enfin abandonné ton projet Oni-Oni Magazine ?


Mouai
Moi je me désabonne!

----------


## Gobelin

Hum, Threanor qui en rajoute une couche.
Ca sent le coup monté tout ça ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme871

> He's alive ! Alive !!!!


Ou alors c'est son spectre qui hante l'internet.  ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

hey les mecs ça fait des semaines que M. Threanor est de retour... Mais vous êtes dans la 2ème strate de rêve, vous controlez pas tout...

----------


## Ondoval

> Bon mais finalement ils sont rentrés ou pas ? J'ai toujours pas de nouvelles moi je suis inquiet.


Tu as contacté la rédaction de JV.com ?

Tu peux toujours recruté Bobo pour tous les remplacer, avec lui tu dois pouvoir faire de CPC un quotidien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui oui... Threanor qui revient... Et COMME PAR HASARD toute la rédac qui disparaît juste après.
J'aimerais bien savoir où il a enterré les corps, histoire qu'on ne plante pas par accident des geraniums sur un sol gorgé d'hydroxycut.

_Dexthreanor_, ça fait froid dans le dos.

----------


## znokiss

Prochain numéro concept : un canard réalisé entièrement par les tarés du forum : edito et test de DJ Hero par Oni-oni, test de Duke Nukem Forever par moi-même, test de plein de jeux par Sylvine, Pelomar, francou, test d'une basse fretless par Detox...
On pourrait même faire une page Hardware spécial ATI vs. N.Vidia avec Gronours et Johnclaude...

Un numéro collector, bientôt DVC. (Dans Vos Cquioskes).

----------


## ShinSH

> Prochain numéro concept : un canard réalisé entièrement par les tarés du forum : edito et test de DJ Hero par Oni-oni, test de Duke Nukem Forever par moi-même, test de plein de jeux par Sylvine, Pelomar, francou, test d'une basse fretless par Detox...
> On pourrait même faire une page Hardware spécial ATI vs. N.Vidia avec Gronours et Johnclaude...
> 
> Un numéro collector, bientôt DVC. (Dans Vos Cquioskes).


Putain, on tient un concept. On appellerait ça Canard Consoles, et on en vendrait des palettes.

----------


## bigoud1

> Prochain numéro concept : un canard réalisé entièrement par les tarés du forum : edito et test de DJ Hero par Oni-oni, test de Duke Nukem Forever par moi-même, test de plein de jeux par Sylvine, Pelomar, francou, test d'une basse fretless par Detox...
> On pourrait même faire une page Hardware spécial ATI vs. N.Vidia avec Gronours et Johnclaude...
> 
> Un numéro collector, bientôt DVC. (Dans Vos Cquioskes).


Et les périphériques par Jolaventure avec 3 pages sur l'illuminated  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h05 ----------




> Hum, Threanor qui en rajoute une couche.
> Ca sent le coup monté tout ça ...


M'est avis qu'on aura un début de réponse à la sortie du prochain numéro avec la 2ème partie sur la gamescon

----------


## Guest

> Putain, on tient un concept. On appellerait ça Canard Consoles, et on en vendrait des palettes.


Canard Consoles ça a plus pâti de l'organisation foireuse que de la qualité des rédacteurs, t'as vu.

Alors que là le truc de znokiss ça serait comme faire écrire ça par des singes.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Putain, on tient un concept. On appellerait ça Canard Consoles, et on en vendrait des palettes.


Canard Consoles, ça marchera jamais, c'est has-been les consoles.

----------


## znokiss

> Canard Consoles ça a plus pâti de l'organisation foireuse que de la qualité des rédacteurs, t'as vu.
> 
> Alors que là le truc de znokiss ça serait comme faire écrire ça par des singes.


Le mec, comment il défend son bout de gras tout rance  :^_^: 
(En plus je l'avais bien aimé, le CanardConsole..  :Emo:  )

----------


## Guest

> Le mec, comment il défend son bout de gras tout rance 
> (En plus je l'avais bien aimé, le CanardConsole..  )


J'avais quasiment rien fait dedans, c'était y a deux ans, c'était effectivement pas terrible.

Je le referais maintenant, on gagnerait le Goncourt avec.

----------


## Detox

> basse [...] par Detox...


Va te faire enculer avec tes insultes.

----------


## znokiss

> Va te faire enculer avec tes insultes.


Who pardon, c'était pas méchant, hein. Je sais juste pas à quels jeux tu joues, et je voulais quand même t'inclure dans notre hypothétique rédac et.. 
Bon, tant pis.

----------


## Detox

Comment tu coures  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, moi j'ai vu la rédac, mais je dirais pas où.

----------


## znokiss

> Comment tu coures


Bah tu m'as fait peur avec ta grosse vois.



> Sinon, moi j'ai vu la rédac, mais je dirais pas où.


Au paradis avec une Nespresso ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Va te faire enculer avec tes insultes.


Amis de la finesse bonjour... Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu de tels propos sur le forum...

----------


## Detox

> Amis de la finesse bonjour... Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu de tels propos sur le forum...


Mais grave, traiter les gens de bassiste, je suis outré.

----------


## kilfou

C'est de l'humour detoxien dirons nous.  ::|:

----------


## ShinSH

Ah ouais... Faut croire que je traine pas assez sur le topic de bobo...

----------


## NitroG42

> Amis de la finesse bonjour... Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu de tels propos sur le forum...


Mais c'était pas méchant, et puis y a pire comme insulte franchement, genre on pourrait traiter un guitariste de bassiste.
 ::ninja::

----------


## el saint nectairo

Ouais ben à mon avis y ont du etre kidnapper par un editeur revenchard ou par des extraterrestres embauché par un editeur qui voulais se venger et autopsier omar boulon pour voir de quelle planéte il venait.

----------


## Septa

Je vote pour :
Ils ont été projeté dans les années 80 et vont nous faire un HS "d'époque".

----------


## Dyce

::o:   En fait, ils ont ramené ça de la Gamesco : 



Go RDJ

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Boulon aurait-il finalement cédé à l'emprise des Daleks, et toute la rédac' avec?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Sk-flown

Boulon s'est barré avec la recette des abonnements qui a augmenté avant le changement de tarif du mag et il a enfermé les autres dans les toilettes et depuis s'ils ont pas bu leurs pisses et mangé leurs merdes, ils sont déjà morts.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je vote pour :
> Ils ont été projeté dans les années 80 et vont nous faire un HS "d'époque".


En même temps, celui qui vient de paraître fait déjà "d'époque" !  :^_^:

----------


## ben_beber

D'après ce que j'en sais, à l'issue de la Gamescon, certain membres de la rédaction auraient été appréhendés en état de forte ébriété à l'aéroport. L'autre partie des membres aurait tenté par là même de les soustraire à la force d'autorité venus les chercher et tout ça a dégénéré en salade de dents. Tous se sont vus embastillés pour le motif d'outrages et rébellion.
Certains des membres imbibés, une fois au commissariat aurait même ajouté à leur tableau de chasse une inculpation pour attentat à la pudeur après avoir exhibé leurs nouilles en cellule.

Au final, ils sont donc tous plus ou moins en tôle et on réservé leur unique coup de fil à leurs proches et à Allo pizza. Ils vous font également savoir qu'ils organisent une grande campagne de soutien "Canard PC en prison : on ne baisse pas nos frocs dans les douches". Je me suis dévoué pour encaisser les dons, et afin que tout soit clair, sachez que l'ensemble du fric récolté ne sera pas utilisé à payer une quelquoncque caution ou à graisser la patte d'un avocat incapable, mais me permettra de changer de voiture pour aller toucher mes allocs. 
Je sais que c'est ce qu'ils auraient voulu.

Contactez moi si vous avez de l'argent à jeter par les fenêtres, je le ramasserai.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais c'était pas méchant, et puis y a pire comme insulte franchement, genre on pourrait traiter un guitariste de bassiste.


Ah bon ? C'est pas pareil ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Le bassiste se la pète moins.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ah bon ? C'est pas pareil ?


 Va te faire ******* avec tes insultes de **** espèce de **** ** *******.                              ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h51 ----------




> Non.
> Le bassiste se la pète moins.


 +1.

----------


## Alab

Si ça se trouve en rentrant de la GC ils ont atteint les 88 miles à l'heure et ont changé d'époque !?

----------


## Sk-flown

Ou alors propositions N°352: Ils concoctent un numéro années 80, sans l'aide d'internet.

----------


## Alab

> Ou alors propositions N°352: Ils concoctent un numéro années 80, sans l'aide d'internet.


Oui mais dans ce cas là Mr chat et le doc sauraient où ils sont ! (ce qui n'est apparemment pas le cas là  :tired: )

----------


## Lezardo

> Si ça se trouve en rentrant de la GC ils ont atteint les 88 miles à l'heure et ont changé d'époque !?


Résultat il ont dépassé la date butoir du 21/12/2012 et paf monde parallèle tout ca:

----------


## Darkath

The plot thickens  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Neo... follow the winged pig.

----------


## The Franceman

Omar Boulon a eu une fringale et les a tous mangés.

----------


## Say hello

Mais nan ça a un rapport avec le "projet secret" (http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=48669), ils ont dû réussir à fabriquer une 206 volante avec ce matos pour allez à la gamescom dans 10 ans, mais ça a dû foirer niveau timing.. ou alors le gamescom du futur ne présenté que des jeux fallout 3 développé par Bethesda, ça les as tous tué.  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Omar Boulon a eu une fringale et les a tous mangés.


Ça c'est drôle.

 ::P:

----------


## siinn

> Bon mais finalement ils sont rentrés ou pas ? J'ai toujours pas de nouvelles moi je suis inquiet.


Ah ouf!
Depuis quelques jours j'étais à deux doigts de m'offrir le luxe d'être désappointé voire inquiet même concernant le destin des 4 fantastiques de la redac qui voulaient en découdre avec la glorieuse nation Allemande avant que cette petite intervention de Threanor ne vienne rajouter une infime mais tenace couche de buzz dans cette histoire.
Sale affaire... mais désormais j'opte moi aussi pour la théorie de la Delorean nom de Zeus!
 ::P: 

Au passage c'est bon de revoir le Threanor roder dans les parages...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Et pour en revenir au sujet de ce topic, bizarre que justement ce genre de signature reste...


Second degré man, tu te prends trop au sérieux.  :;):

----------


## Psycho10

Bon, bah le mystère continue, ils ont locké la niouze de candidature  ::ninja:: 

Et une réponse pas très très rassurante de chat

----------


## Alab

Ils ont pris les 4 premiers candidats selon ses dires.  :Emo:

----------


## Crazy

Au départ, je pensais que Boulon et les autres participaient au déménagement des bureaux, le retour aux sources d'où le terme "La faille temporelle" employé par certains. Ce qui expliquerait qu'ils sont absents de la rédac. Me serais-je trompé ?
 ::unsure::

----------


## Paco

> Ils ont pris les 4 premiers candidats selon ses dires.


Ses dires ? ::sad::

----------


## Alab

> Ses dires ?


A MrChat, c'est marqué au début de la news (il l'a éditée).

----------


## Paco

> A MrChat, c'est marqué au début de la news (il l'a éditée).


Arf, je viens de voir ... Bon vu que j'ai envoyé ça à 5h du mat c'est mal parti ...  ::(:

----------


## atrepaul

> Bon, bah le mystère continue, ils ont locké la niouze de candidature


Du coup tout le monde se retrouve ici  :^_^: 





> Et une réponse pas très très rassurante de chat


Ah bon ?
J'ai pas trouvé que c'était inquietant.

Voila ce que raconte Monsieur Chat :




> Nous fermons le topic !
> Nous avons trouvé nos intérimaires.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre participation, nous tenterons de vous répondre individuellement une fois que la situation sera revenue à la normale.
> 
> Dans tous les cas pas d'inquiétude pour nous !
> Tout va très bien.
> Très bien.
> Bien.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=49253&page=12


Moi je trouve ca rassurant.
Mais s'il y a des paranos dans la salle, voila ce que disait Jean-Marie Messier, 4 mois avant la faillite (EDIT : quasi-faillite) de Vivendi :



> Le groupe va mieux que bien !

----------


## Alab

> nous tenterons de vous répondre individuellement une fois que *la situation sera revenue à la normale*.


 :Emo:

----------


## Docjones

Je suis déception ::sad::

----------


## Came Yon

> Moi je trouve ca rassurant.


Pas moi !
Notez l'écho à la fin du discours :



> Tout va très bien.
> Très bien.
> Bien.


Cet homme est seul dans une rédaction vidée de ses membres, d'où l'écho. 
Il vient de recruter Alab et Oni-Oni, espérant qu'on ne remarquera pas la substition.
Tout va très bien. Bien sûr  ::|: .
:fear:

----------


## Paco

> Pas moi ! 
> Il vient de recruter Alab et Oni-Oni, espérant qu'on ne remarquera pas la substition.
> Tout va très bien. Bien sûr .
> :fear:




N’empêche c'était du recrutement uber rapide ...  ::O:

----------


## Logan

Moi j'ose plus poster nul part sur le forum de peur de me manger 6 points :fear:

....

Et merde, je viens de poster.

Pute.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Moi je trouve ca rassurant.
> Mais s'il y a des paranos dans la salle, voila ce que disait Jean-Marie Messier, 4 mois avant la faillite de Vivendi :


Ca n'a jamais fait faillite Vivendi, c'est le plus gros éditeur de jeux vidéo au monde. Z'êtes fous les gars !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Héhéhé, j'ai été pris  :Cigare:

----------


## Crazy

> Héhéhé, j'ai été pris


Fallait s'en douter, rien qu'à voir une référence sexuelle sous son pseudo t'étais sur d'être pris  :tired:

----------


## atrepaul

> Ca n'a jamais fait faillite Vivendi, c'est le plus gros éditeur de jeux vidéo au monde. Z'êtes fous les gars !


J'ai un peu exagéré, mais pas de beaucoup :

En juillet 2002 le groupe est au bord de la banqueroute.
En effet, il est alors proche de la cessation de paiements, perdant un milliard de dollars par mois.
En mars 2003, Vivendi Universal annonce une *perte comptable de 23 milliards d'euros* 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivendi

---------- Post ajouté à 16h29 ----------




> Cet homme est seul dans une rédaction vidée de ses membres, d'où l'écho. 
> Il vient de recruter Alab et Oni-Oni, espérant qu'on ne remarquera pas la substition.
> Tout va très bien. Bien sûr .
> :fear:


L'équipe envoyé en Allemagne a été embarquée par la police, lors d'une soirée avec des poneys ?
 :B):

----------


## Psycho10

> 


Je reste sur mon premier ressenti, c'est flippant, parce que ça fait "On va super bien, on a encore 3j avant de provoquer la fin du monde  ::ninja:: 

Edith: Et je note que j'ai réussi à ne pas me prendre 6 points  :Cigare:  Voilà qui devrait plus tarder maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Il vient de recruter Alab 
> :fear:


Nan, même pas.  :Emo: 

:megacry:

J'espère quand même qu'on verra mon beau test.  :Emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'ai un peu exagéré, mais pas de beaucoup :
> 
> En juillet 2002 le groupe est au bord de la banqueroute.
> En effet, il est alors proche de la cessation de paiements, perdant un milliard de dollars par mois.
> En mars 2003, Vivendi Universal annonce une *perte comptable de 23 milliards d'euros* 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivendi[COLOR="Silver"]


Voilà, ils n'ont pas fait faillite, j'avais raison. Non mais sérieusement, je rassure tout le monde, Canard PC va très bien et n'a aucun problème financier., enfin, pas plus que d'habitude. Rien à voir avec la disparition de l'équipe.

----------


## Maomam

M-mais l'équipe c'est Canard PC...  :Emo:

----------


## Raddi

Y'a pas moyen d'être plus explicite ? Pourquoi en faire un secret d'Etat ?

----------


## reveur81

Non, rien.

----------


## Alab

> Rien à voir avec la disparition de l'équipe.


Là ça commence plus à m'inquiéter.  ::P: 

 :Emo:

----------


## atrepaul

> Rien à voir avec la disparition de l'équipe.


Cette disparition n'est donc pas une blague ?

----------


## MrPapillon

Ah ouf c'était juste l'équipe en fait.

(en plus ça me rappelle un prof d'histoire-géo assez fou que j'avais au lycée. Il a disparu en plein milieu d'année sans rien dire à personne, administration comprise. Il est revenu 6 mois après avec un grand sourire après son "petit" road-trip sur sa nouvelle bécane.)

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Oui, pas d'inquiétude.

----------


## Kamasa

> M-mais l'équipe c'est Canard PC...


Bah ouais, et l'esprit CPC alors

----------


## Alab

Et nos tests envoyés, ils deviendront quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre ils ont trouvé 4 pigistes et un desinateur en moins de 24H  :tired: 

Trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Et un trav pour leur amener le café en soubrette.

Ils en demandaient pas, mais vu que j'ai rien a faire le week end ....

----------


## johnclaude

Justement tu les achètes où tes costumes? En grande taille c'est l'horreur pour en trouver à pas cher.

----------


## Paco

Je serais curieux de savoir combien de personnes ont postulé ...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Y'a pas moyen d'être plus explicite ? Pourquoi en faire un secret d'Etat ?


Mais y a que vous qui en faites un affaire d'état. Moi j'y peux rien s'ils ont disparu, c'est pas de ma faute. En attendant, faut bien assurer l'interim pour le prochain numéro. 
Quant au ton et à l'esprit de CPC, je retouchais tous les textes de toute manière, ça change pas grand chose.

je suis le chef merde, je fais ce que je veux !

hin hin

----------


## Ezechiel

> M-mais l'équipe c'est Canard PC...


Non, canard PC c'est Casque et ackboo donc pour l'instant y a pas péril en la demeure.

----------


## MrBoutade

> je suis le chef merde, je fais ce que je veux !
> hin hin


En faite, Casque les a fait disparaitre pour devenir rédacteur en chef a la place du rédacteur en chef. Et il en  a profité pour supprimer les témoins. 
Tout s'explique...  :tired:

----------


## BCH32

Bon alors C'est pas mort pour le prochain numéro, c'est à ce moment qu'on verra si il faut se plaindre de la disparition de "l'équipe"
XD

----------


## Paco

> Mais y a que vous qui en faites un affaire d'état. 
> je suis le chef merde, je fais ce que je veux !
> 
> hin hin


Vu que c'est toi le chef, c'est à toi que l'on envoie les candidatures pour les stages (je cherche un stage de fin d'études de journalisme) ou il faut faire passer ça par la boite courrier atatatatat cpc Dot com ?  ::huh::

----------


## Guest

> Pas moi !
> Notez l'écho à la fin du discours :
> 
> 
> Cet homme est seul dans une rédaction vidée de ses membres, d'où l'écho. 
> Il vient de recruter Alab et Oni-Oni, espérant qu'on ne remarquera pas la substition.
> Tout va très bien. Bien sûr .
> :fear:


Ouais enfin j'apprécie moyen d'être mis dans la même phrase et qu'on m'attribue les mêmes mérites qu'une personne sans talent.

Cordialement.

----------


## johnclaude

T'as peur que ça fasse ton sur ton?

----------


## Guest

> T'as peur que ça fasse ton sur ton?


Nan j'ai peur que ça fasse diffamation. Personne aime la diffamation, c'est la c5 de l'injure.

----------


## Alab

> Ouais enfin j'apprécie moyen d'être mis dans la même phrase et qu'on m'attribue les mêmes mérites qu'une personne sans talent.
> 
> Cordialement.


T'as pas lu mon test, tu peux donc pas dire si j'ai ou non du talent.  :tired: 

Amicalement.

----------


## Detox

> Héhéhé, j'ai été pris


Mais ... mais ... et tes études, alors ?  :Emo:

----------


## Psycho10

> Mais y a que vous qui en faites un affaire d'état. Moi j'y peux rien s'ils ont disparu, c'est pas de ma faute. En attendant, faut bien assurer l'interim pour le prochain numéro. 
> Quant au ton et à l'esprit de CPC, je retouchais tous les textes de toute manière, ça change pas grand chose.
> 
> je suis le chef merde, je fais ce que je veux !
> 
> hin hin


 ::O: 
Et après un post comme ça, on veut nous faire croire qu'on nous cache rien, et qu'on nous ment pas :^_^:  ?

J'adore la mauvaise inhérente à CanardPC  ::wub:: 




> Nan j'ai peur que ça fasse diffamation. Personne aime la diffamation, c'est la c5 de l'injure.


Perso, je préfère la C3 4X4, ou bien la BX, ça, c'est classe  :Cigare: 




> Au fait, qui ont été les 4 heureux élus ?


Je crois que la liste se compose comme suit :

-Jésus
-Oni-Oni
-Gandhi

Et pour le dessinateur je sais pas  ::|:

----------


## Alab

> Mais ... mais ... et tes études, alors ?


Au fait, qui ont été les 4 heureux élus ?

----------


## Guest

> T'as pas lu mon test, tu peux donc pas dire si j'ai ou non du talent. 
> 
> Amicalement.


Tu l'as pas posté, comment veux-tu que je le lise ? Il ne me reste alors plus que les supputations vilipendieuses mais à néanmoins légitimes.

Amoureusement.

----------


## Alab

> Tu l'as pas posté, comment veux-tu que je le lise ? Il ne me reste alors plus que les supputations vilipendieuses mais à néanmoins légitimes.
> 
> Amoureusement.



De même, je n'ai jamais pu lire l'un de tes écrits satyrique envers une quelconque œuvre vidéoludique, je subodore donc qu'il est possible que ton talent soit également limité.

Passionnément.

----------


## Voldain

T'as pas acheté le canard console?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah non, il fallait ?

----------


## Alab

> T'as pas acheté le canard console?


J'ai jamais eu de console. Donc j'aime bien cpc mais bon c'est pas pour ça que j'achète tous les hs spécialisés, le canardconsole était quand même bien destiné aux consoleux, rassurez moi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ben_beber

J'ai honte de ce que je lis. Les cendres du souvenir à peine dispersées que les vautours se disputent déjà l'espace laissé vacant. 4 personnes qui disparaissent du jour au lendemain, et pas un seul de ceux qui ont postulé n'a eu une pensée pour celui dont il va prendre la place. 
On recrute les remplaçants en moins de 24h et il n'y'a même un épitaphe glorieux sur la première page du site ou même un avis de recherche.
Canard PC, je pensais que votre coeur balançait à gauche, mais je vois que vous avez  les voeux pieux d'Alain Madelin tatoués au fond du crâne.

----------


## Alab

> J'ai honte de ce que je lis. Les cendres du souvenir à peine dispersées que les vautours se disputent déjà l'espace laissé vacant. 4 personnes qui disparaissent du jour au lendemain, et pas un seul de ceux qui ont postulé n'a eu une pensée pour celui dont il va prendre la place. 
> On recrute les remplaçants en moins de 24h et il n'y'a même un épitaphe glorieux sur la première page du site ou même un avis de recherche.
> Canard PC, je pensais que votre coeur balançait à gauche, mais je vois que vous avez  les voeux pieux d'Alain Madelin tatoués au fond du crâne.


Ils sont pas morts hein, juste portés disparus, dans un mois on pourra les pleurer. (surtout que les intérimaires seront en fait nuls comparés à eux.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## johnclaude

> Nan j'ai peur que ça fasse diffamation. Personne aime la diffamation, c'est la c5 de l'injure.


C'est si classe que ça la diffamation?

----------


## Aghora

> Ils sont pas morts hein, juste portés disparu


"Portés disparus" ? Le même "portés disparus" que dans 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Gobelin

Je comprends de moins en moins le délire là ...  ::blink::

----------


## MrBoutade

C'est pourtant simple, on voit que d'après l'affiche, même Chuck Norris recherche l'équipe CPC. 
C'est pas bien compliqué.  ::ninja::

----------


## StrangeLove

> C'est pourtant simple, on voit que d'après l'affiche, même Chuck Norris recherche l'équipe CPC. 
> C'est pas bien compliqué.


il est con Chuck, on les voit les 4 derrière en train de lui piquer l'hélico....

L4D stylieeee....

quel gros noob ce Chuck

----------


## sissi

> C'est pourtant simple, on voit que d'après l'affiche, même Chuck Norris recherche l'équipe CPC. 
> C'est pas bien compliqué.


Loi universelle: quand Chuck cherche quelque chose, c'est la chose qui vient à lui.

 :;):

----------


## albany

En tout cas, vu le nombre de postulants potentiels, ils ont reçu assez de tests pour boucler le prochain cpc en une nuit. Ils n'ont plus qu'à renouveler l'expérience tout les quinze jours et ils pourront profiter pour avoir enfin du temps libre pour eux.

Autant, j'ai toujours adoré les différents trips du canard qui est une sandale que le dernier numéro de cpc et de ce qui est écrit à gauche et à droite sur ce forum ne m'amusent pas du tout. Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.

----------


## Aghora

> Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.


Pour tout le reste il y a....

Oui non je la ferme  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Psycho10

Le forum, c'est comme la rédac', tu laisse l'endroit sans surveillance pendant 5min, et vlà t'y pas que c'est la faune  ::lol:: 

Euh, j'ai eu une hallu ou quoi ?
Bon, faut vraiment que j'arrête de boire  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Le forum, c'est comme la rédac', tu laisse l'endroit sans surveillance pendant 5min, et vlà t'y pas que c'est la faune 
> 
> Euh, j'ai eu une hallu ou quoi ?
> Bon, faut vraiment que j'arrête de boire


Une hallu de quoi ?

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

De toute façon, on sait tous que c'est encore Casque Noir qui a gagné.

----------


## Guest

> De toute façon, on sait tous que c'est encore Casque Noir qui a gagné.


Ouais mais tu pourras plus avoir de pilule quand tu passeras, c'est triste...

----------


## Kamasa

> [...]
> On recrute les remplaçants en moins de 24h et il n'y'a même un épitaphe glorieux sur la première page du site ou même un avis de recherche.[...]


Canard PC incarne bien l'air des produits jetables.
Faut vivre avec son temps, hé !

----------


## Ezechiel

> Autant, j'ai toujours adoré les différents trips du canard qui est une sandale que le dernier numéro de cpc et de ce qui est écrit à gauche et à droite sur ce forum ne m'amusent pas du tout. Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.


 ::huh::

----------


## Pimûsu

Je sais pas les gars, ça parait pourtant évident non, une fois le 218 lu?

Keep cool et attendez le 219 bien sagement. :;):  

On ne va quand même pas en arriver à des team spécialisées dans le hunting de raw de brouillon de cpc* ! On se croirait sur un forum de Naruto là ou dans une partie de lemmings...

Plus que 6 jours c'est acceptable.

W&S

*: pas besoin ils sont déjà dans le 218  ::P:

----------


## Threanor

> Oui, pas d'inquiétude.
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.word...gifcatasdf.gif


C'est tout ce qu'ils t'ont laissé comme bureau à la rédac ? Pourtant avec les autres qui ne sont pas revenus tu devrais avoir un bel espace avec litière.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce que je comprends pas c'est que la candidature que je n'ai pas envoyée n'a pas été retenue. Pff je suis déception.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Canard PC [...] n'a aucun problème financier [...] Rien à voir avec la disparition de l'équipe.


Ah oui c'est très rassurant !

----------


## ToasT

> 


Teocali.


Sinon, Casque, ça fait quoi d'être seul dans les bureaux ? T'as enfin la place pour ton 19,5 ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Teocali.
> 
> 
> Sinon, Casque, ça fait quoi d'être seul dans les bureaux ? T'as enfin la place pour ton 19,5 ?


Clair, c'est trop cool !

----------


## gun

Je postule en retard, à la mauvaise adresse, sans CV, sans rien avec juste la bite et le couteau.  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si on ne retrouve pas Boulon, vous pourrez m'envoyer son PC ? Le mien commence à être un peu vieillot, et déontologiquement vous ne pouvez pas le refiler à un pigiste. Du coup ce serait vraiment du gâchis de le garder.

----------


## Tiax

> J'ai honte de ce que je lis. Les cendres du souvenir à peine dispersées que les vautours se disputent déjà l'espace laissé vacant. 4 personnes qui disparaissent du jour au lendemain, et pas un seul de ceux qui ont postulé n'a eu une pensée pour celui dont il va prendre la place. 
> On recrute les remplaçants en moins de 24h et il n'y'a même un épitaphe glorieux sur la première page du site ou même un avis de recherche.
> Canard PC, je pensais que votre coeur balançait à gauche, mais je vois que vous avez  les voeux pieux d'Alain Madelin tatoués au fond du crâne.

----------


## DecapFour

> Sinon, Casque, ça fait quoi d'être seul dans les bureaux ? T'as enfin la place pour ton *19,5* ?


Chiffre mythique (meetic ?) que j'arborais encore hier sur mon T-shirt CPC FC  :^_^:

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Juste pour savoir parce que j'ai rien suivi du tout ... Vous avez vos pigistes ... Mais quid du dessinateur alors ? (je dis pas ça juste parce que je suis intéressé ... Enfin ça c'est ce que je dis ...)

Edit --- Et puis est-ce que j'aurai une réponse même si ce que je fais c'est pourri ? :D

----------


## Jeckhyl

Du moment que personne ne comprend tes BDs tu as tes chances.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

putain alors c'est pour moi :D

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce que tu dessine bien les saucisses ?

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Ah ah ! Tu vois ça je m'était jamais vraiment demandé, mais déjà je suis capable de les retoucher, et de les approcher sensuellement de mon corps d'éphèbe, ce qui en soit n'est pas si mal non ?

----------


## Tiax

Je veux un exemple sinon je voterai pas pour toi.  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Vous allez tellement bien que vous pouvez vous permettre de plomber quelques semaines de nouveaux abonnements ?

Parce qu'on voit bien sur le topic du recrutement que certains doutent, alors c'est peut-être un petit pourcentage, mais bon.

Les absents ont toujours tort.

 :tired: 


Spoiler Alert! 



(coup de pression)

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je veux un exemple sinon je voterai pas pour toi.


Son avatar ne te suffit pas  :;): 

Sinon, je pense pareil qu'Sk-Flown et je n'ai pas honte de le dire.

Edit : mais c'est ça qui est bon, des lapins bien couillus et poilus du 19.5 ! En parlant 19.5 c'est con que je psuisse pas changer mes plaques avec le département 19.5... Quoique, avec un bon marqueur !

----------


## TeHell

> Je sais pas les gars, ça parait pourtant évident non, une fois le 218 lu?
> 
> Keep cool et attendez le 219 bien sagement. 
> 
> On ne va quand même pas en arriver à des team spécialisées dans le hunting de raw de brouillon de cpc* ! On se croirait sur un forum de Naruto là ou dans une partie de lemmings...
> 
> Plus que 6 jours c'est acceptable.
> 
> W&S
> ...


Enfin un qui a aussi lu le numéro 218 jusqu'au bout  :B): ... ce qui ne semble pas le cas de tout le monde ..§  ::|:

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

> Je veux un exemple sinon je voterai pas pour toi.


Un exemple de quoaaaaaaaa ? :D de saucisses ?
Tiens rien que pour toi ! 



(sinon y'a mon blog mais j'en parle pas ça serait me faire odieusement de la ub :sifflote: ...)

----------


## Ezechiel

Cette oeuvre est admirable, sache le.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est l'oeuvre totale que...  ok je la ferme. Mais ouais c'est drôle MÊME pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas "pour de vrai" le polioniais.

----------


## Nielle

Enfaite ça peut se tenir si ils jouent tous à Civ 5 en avance.

----------


## TheToune

Non mais perdre 5 membres de l’équipe faut le faire quand même !
On voit que CPC n'est vraiment pas soigneux avec ses affaires !

----------


## titi3

Et si on demandait à Rambo d'aller les sauvés ? C'est son taf après tout  ::o:

----------


## Loopkiller01

> Et si on demandait à Rambo d'aller les sauvés ? C'est son taf après tout


Moi j'enverrais plutôt Snake Plissken

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Snake Plissken ? J'le croyais mort !

----------


## kilfou

Moi aussi.

----------


## Pimûsu

Badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM ! MUSHROOM ! 
Badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM ! MUSHROOM !
Oh a snake ! SnaaaAAAAaaaAAaaaake , a SnaaaAAAAaaaake
Badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM ! MUSHROOM !
Badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM ! MUSHROOM !

Ca rend moins bien que mon gif animé du topic des photomontages, mais comme le serveur d'image CPC avait crashé et qu'j'avais pas de backup...

----------


## Rutabaga

> Snake Plissken ? J'le croyais mort !


Moi je le voyais plus grand.

----------


## TheToune

La rédac a t'elle cherché dans les poubelles ? 
Non parce que des fois on y jette des trucs sans faire attention !

----------


## titi3

> Moi j'enverrais plutôt Snake Plissken
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e4e9...524de840b4.jpg


Aussi oui. Ou Chuck Norris  :B):

----------


## Nono

> La rédac a t'elle cherché dans les poubelles ? 
> Non parce que des fois on y jette des trucs sans faire attention !


Ils n'ont retrouvé que Monsieur Chat.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ils n'ont retrouvé que Monsieur Chat.


Y'a Zoulou qui a posté sur le topic de la dépense du jour.

----------


## Nonok

J'en ai retrouvé un autre. Qu'adroit est mon skill de détective.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Y'a Zoulou qui a posté sur le topic de la dépense du jour.


J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Mythomane.

----------


## jakbonhom

> J'ai pas disparu,_ j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces_. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Bah, félicitations alors  ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Ha ouais !?
Félicitations !

Elle est vivante j’espère ?  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Mythomane.


Ok, j'avoue. On s'habitue jamais à Boulon...




> Bah, félicitations alors


Merci.  :B):

----------


## Crazy

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Je me désabonnes, ce canard est un scandale

félicitations  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces.


 ::O: 

 :tired: 


Félicitations coquinou.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Non mais perdre 5 membres de l’équipe faut le faire quand même !
> On voit que CPC n'est vraiment pas soigneux avec ses affaires !


Casque, car je suppose que c'est lui, a déjà essayé de se débarrasser d'une partie de la rédac avec le coup de la Laguna qui sert le frein à main sur l'autobhan.
Qui sait ce qu'il a pu imaginer cette fois.

Sinon, félicitations Zoulou et Mme Zoulou.  ::):

----------


## Paco

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces.


Congrats pour le mariage.  :;):

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Par contre pour ce qui est du dessinateur ça on en sait toujours rien (runningchiant !)

----------


## TheToune

Je fais un déplacement de deux jours en Allemagne lundi !
J'essayerai de crier leur nom sur le trajet ! Avec un peu de chances s'ils m'entendent ils me répondront !
Je vous tiendrait au courant ! 

... Sauf si je décide de les garder pour moi, de les enfermer dans ma cave et de leur infliger des sévices !  :tired: 

oh oui des sévices  :Bave:

----------


## MrBoutade

> ... Sauf si je décide de les garder pour moi, de les enfermer dans ma cave et de leur infliger des sévices ! 
> 
> oh oui des sévices


Oblige les à refaire un Canard Console, y a pas pire pour les faire souffrir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Threanor

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Congrats mec ! Heureusement que Kahn Lust n'est pas revenu sinon il serait mort de jalousie. Vous êtes partis en pèlerinage sur les lieux de tournage de Romero ?

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Je fais un déplacement de deux jours en Allemagne lundi !
> J'essayerai de crier leur nom sur le trajet ! Avec un peu de chances s'ils m'entendent ils me répondront !
> Je vous tiendrait au courant ! 
> 
> ... Sauf si je décide de les garder pour moi, de les enfermer dans ma cave et de leur infliger des sévices ! 
> 
> oh oui des sévices


Dis voir, faudrait peut être penser à les relâcher là?


Non parce qu'à trop jouer avec, on va finir par les casser.


Bon, j'vais sortir Couly de sa boite, et lui dire de nous en débarasser. Après tout, c'était son idée.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Congrats mec ! Heureusement que Kahn Lust n'est pas revenu sinon il serait mort de jalousie. Vous êtes partis en pèlerinage sur les lieux de tournage de Romero ?


Hé hé, merci ! Nan, on est pas allé à Pittsburgh, on a préféré les décors post-apo de Picardie.

----------


## ShinSH

> Hé hé, merci ! Nan, on est pas allé à Pittsburgh, on a préféré les décors post-apo de Picardie.


Félicitations en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Alab

Si ça se trouve, ils reviennent pas parce qu'ils ont toujours pas trouvé de cadeau de mariage à t'offrir, et ils craignent tes représailles !  ::o: 

(Du coup je ne te souhaite pas félicitations puisque tout ça est de ta faute !  :tired:  )

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Dessinateuuuuuur !!!!
Dessinateuuuuuuuuur !!!

Non parce que je croyais pas qu'on était sur le topic du mariage de Zoulou, après moi je dis ça c'est juste pour faire chier, après je m'adapte  ::):

----------


## Fdragon

En attendant, je commence à vraiment psychoser sur cette connerie moi è__é

----------


## titi3

> En attendant, je commence à vraiment psychoser sur cette connerie moi è__é


Clairement, exigeons une réunion extraordinaire du Conseil de Sécurité de l'O.N.U.  :Emo:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

De toute façon on s'en cogne les meilleurs étaient déjà partis depuis longtemps et ils ont perdus leur mojo y a 10 ans.

:misesurlerougesang:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

[Mode Spéculation ON]
Je vois bien une grosse blague genre "la rédac de cpc est transportée
à l'époque des minitels et du papier peint orange à la suite d'une cuite collective avec une vieille bouteille de Schnaps offerte par un sosie de Derrick à l'air louche" :^_^:  un peu comme "Life on Mars".

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait je crois que c'est un peu l'opinion générale (enfin, un autre courant de pensée prend l'affaire très au sérieux).

----------


## ELOdry

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Alors moi j'ai pas entendu parler que de cette surprise-là, un vague pote en commun m'a aussi parlé d'une sombre histoire de saut à l'élastique sans élastique, j'avoue que j'espérais voir la vidéo sur le forum monsieur Zoulou.

----------


## The Franceman

Si Couly part, j'espère que c'est pour un gros projet de ouf génial.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Vos gueules !!!!

Bah oui je me suis tapé les 9 pages et c'est tout ce que je trouve à dire. Respect pour les morts, bordel !

----------


## Kweh

"Le 16 septembre dans CANARD PC n° 219
[...] des nouvelles de nos collègues"

Allez, cinq jours  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

[THÉORIE]Pour Boulon, je pense savoir pourquoi il est injoignable  :tired: [/THÉORIE]

----------


## Castor

> De toute façon on s'en cogne les meilleurs étaient déjà partis depuis longtemps et ils ont perdus leur mojo y a 10 ans.
> 
> :misesurlerougesang:


Tu parles de Taloche ?

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> J'ai pas disparu, j'étais juste occupé à me marier et à voyager de noces. Pour les autres, ouais, j'ai eu la surprise en rentrant d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus de Cologne. Ça fait bizarre, on s'était habitué à eux...


Et voilà, encore un type bien qui est tombé au champ d'honneur. Félicitations quand même ma poule ! Et bises à Madame (c'est toujours la même qu'avant quand même ? T'es pas parti dans un délire rencontre le lundi, mariage le dimanche non ?)  :^_^: 




> Tu parles de Taloche ?


Tiens Castor, ça fait plaisir de te lire un samedi. En ces temps d'expulsion de roms, on pourrait penser que tu passerais ton temps libre à aider la police, mais nan, t'es toujours là, fidèle au poste.

Dans CPC, on rigole beaucoup de ces Coréens qui passent leur vie sur WOW et autres mmorpg comme dans le récent article "Toto avait fini World of Warcraft" mais je crois que vous êtes une belle brochette à avoir fini le forum CPC. J'espère que vous nous raconterez ce qu'il y a dans le générique.  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h21 ----------

Oh, j'oubliais : O.Boulon était marqué en ligne hier soir. Jsuis con, j'aurais du faire un screenshot, avec les fêlés qu'il y a ici, j'aurais pu le revendre bonbec...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens, un revenant  :tired:

----------


## Castor

> Tiens, un revenant


Il manque plus que Ric Horet, et le duo est en place.

----------


## mec-en-or

> Il manque plus que Ric Horet, et le duo est en place.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

@ Castor : je parlais de pom2ter et d'anciens qui font que des trucs pas signés, de la pige atypique et sans régularité. Mais en vrai c'était juste un troll, j'aime bien les gens dedans de maintenant aussi.

C'est marrant on se croirait revenu au web 1.0a avec des mecs qui ressortent les couteaux comme si y avait encore une guerre à gagner.
@ Citrik : c'est cool tu côtoies le grand monde. Et j'inclue Ric-écœuré évidemment.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, on arrête le H.S. s'il vous plait et on retourne au sujet principal, qui, je vous le rappelle, consiste en un flot ininterrompu de félicitations à mon égard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais sinon elle est myope ?

----------


## Grosnours

Sourde-muette-aveugle, pourquoi ?  ::ninja:: 

Félicitations Zoulou, une ère d'esclavage de joie et de félicité matrimoniale s'ouvre à toi !  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon, on arrête le H.S. s'il vous plait et on retourne au sujet principal, qui, je vous le rappelle, consiste en un flot ininterrompu de félicitations à mon égard.


Tu sais ce qu'on dit, hein, ce sont toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont...

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> @ Citrik : c'est cool tu côtoies le grand monde. Et j'inclue Ric-écœuré évidemment.


C'est qui le "grand monde" ? Zoulou ? Tu t'arranges vraiment pas au fil des ans toi. Zoulou c'est juste le pigiste payé au lance-pierre d'une petite rédaction produisant un journal drôle et courageux, pas le secrétaire général des Nations Unies. Si vous appelez ça le "Grand monde" faut vous faire soigner et penser à décrocher de ce forum. Mais à côté de ça, Zoulou c'est aussi un gars cool qui l'était avant d'être un sacro-saint rédacteur du sanctuaire CPC et je suis content qu'il se soit marié parce que c'est une belle étape de la vie.

Sinon, c'est qui Ric-horé ? Ca me rappelle un running gag mais je crois pas avoir connu le bonhomme.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h20 ----------




> Bon, on arrête le H.S. s'il vous plait et on retourne au sujet principal, qui, je vous le rappelle, consiste en un flot ininterrompu de félicitations à mon égard.


Tiens salut "le pigiste payé au lance-pierre d'une petite rédaction produisant un  journal drôle et courageux, pas le secrétaire général des Nations Unies". Je suis parti couler un bronze en plein milieu de la rédaction de mon post et il y a eu plein de post entre-temps !

----------


## Thomasorus

> Mais sinon elle est myope ?


T'es fou Zoulou je l'ai vu en vrai et c'est trop un beau gosse, il se taille la barbe au millimètre prêt et il est fringué comme une star.  :B): 
Bon pour madame par contre je dis rien parce que si je fais des compliments on dira que je louche sur une femme marié, et si je fais pas de compliments je vais passer pour un keunard. :B): 

Ps : félicitations !  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais j'l'ai vu en photo aussi Zoulou. Il a la gueule du mec que j'aimerais pas croiser à 3h du mat'  ::ninja:: 
Surtout s'il est déguisé en zombie. 



Quoi c'était pas un déguisement ?

----------


## Threanor

> Hé hé, merci ! Nan, on est pas allé à Pittsburgh, on a préféré les décors post-apo de Picardie.


Ah ouais centrale nucléaire et tranchées respect, pour un voyage de noces tu vas chercher le dépaysement hardcore. Sinon vous êtes les bienvenus dans l'ancienne capitale des États Confédérés d'Amérique si vous avez les moyens de vous payer un billet d'avion un de ces quatre.

----------


## MrBoutade

> Quoi c'était pas un déguisement ?


"Traître. Sale Putain de Traître"
Ça te va bien enfaite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est qui le "grand monde" ? Zoulou ? Tu t'arranges vraiment pas au fil des ans toi. Zoulou c'est juste le pigiste payé au lance-pierre d'une petite rédaction produisant un journal drôle et courageux, pas le secrétaire général des Nations Unies. Si vous appelez ça le "Grand monde" faut vous faire soigner et penser à décrocher de ce forum. Mais à côté de ça, Zoulou c'est aussi un gars cool qui l'était avant d'être un sacro-saint rédacteur du sanctuaire CPC et je suis content qu'il se soit marié parce que c'est une belle étape de la vie.
> 
> Sinon, c'est qui Ric-horé ? Ca me rappelle un running gag mais je crois pas avoir connu le bonhomme.


Putain faut apprendre le second degré gros benêt.

----------


## sissi

Mec en or, citrik, zoulou, c'est le retour des has been.  :Cigare: 

Ha ouais, gg zoulou.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ah ouais centrale nucléaire et tranchées respect, pour un voyage de noces tu vas chercher le dépaysement hardcore. Sinon vous êtes les bienvenus dans l'ancienne capitale des États Confédérés d'Amérique si vous avez les moyens de vous payer un billet d'avion un de ces quatre.


C'est pas Richmond plutôt ?

----------


## Rorschach

> C'est pas Richmond plutôt ?


Pourquoi tu l'appelles Pluto ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dernière somation, après les points pour Flood tombent.

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est ici le topic des lamentations ?

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> Mec en or, citrik, zoulou, c'est le retour des has been.


Grumbl... La vache! J'en pour plus d'une barre de fringue sur moi!




> Dernière somation, après les points pour Flood tombent.


Ah fait pas ça, il y en a qui vont perdre toute vie sociale ! Moi je m'en fous de perdre des points, j'ai pas le permis...  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

Personnellement, entre pouvoir rencontrer le secrétaire général de l'ONU et Emile Zoulou, mon choix du Grand Monde est vite fait.

C'était bien la Picardie? J'ai toujours eu la plus grande fascination pour ce no man's land situé entre Beauvais et Lens.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'était bien la Picardie? J'ai toujours eu la plus grande fascination pour ce no man's land situé entre Beauvais et Lens.


Non mais sans déconner y a de très jolies coins en Picardie, la baie de Somme par exemple avec sa réserve naturelle et aussi le chemin des dames pour se rendre compte de ce que fut la première guerre mondiale sans aller à Verdun, Soissons, Amiens et leurs cathédrales... Les usines Vico pas loin de Soissons d'ailleurs (Vic s/ Aisne). Et puis y passer c'est revivre de grands moments d'Histoire de France (allez : "Souviens toi du vase de Soissons" Clovis, avant son couronnement et sa conversion au catholicisme)... Y a le lac de l'Ailette et son Center Parc aussi (bon là on touche au fond mais bref)... Non c'est presque une belle région à vivre  ::P:

----------


## Psycho10

Bon apparemment, il reste plus que 30min, donc j'en profite pour souhaiter toutes mes ficelles de caleçon à Zoulou  :Cigare: 

C'était le coup de foudre, comme un zombie qui voit une bonne cervelle en vue  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Créez un topic sur la Picardie, envoyez des MP, bref, trouvez un moyen mais recentrons le topic.
Merci.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Recentrer sur quoi ? Vous ne voulez rien dire !

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Ben je sais pas moi par exemple vous l'avez trouvé votre nouveau dessinateur ? \o/

----------


## Threanor

> C'est pas Richmond plutôt ?


Ben oui je parle bien de Richmond pourquoi ?

----------


## John Venture

J'ai rencontré Boulon à la Gamescom, il était très occupé à draguer des filles avec un faux bras en écharpe pour faire croire qu'il faisait de la muscu.

Il était seul.

Faut-il rappeler que l'Allemagne est le pays qui nous a offert le premier cas documenté de cannibalisme de pénis volontaire? 

Si vous voulez mon avis, le burger king était fermé et il s'est offert une petite spécialité locale avec la rédac'.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Recentrer sur quoi ? Vous ne voulez rien dire !


Exactement. 
Sérieusement c'est le flou total cette histoire.  :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Exactement. 
> Sérieusement c'est le flou total cette histoire.


DEUX. Plus que Deux jours. Un peu-être si mon facteur est sympa comme il y à deux mois :B): .

----------


## Orphyss

> J'ai rencontré Boulon à la Gamescom, il était très occupé à draguer des filles avec un faux bras en écharpe pour faire croire qu'il faisait de la muscu.
> 
> Il était seul.
> 
> Faut-il rappeler que l'Allemagne est le pays qui nous a offert le premier cas documenté de cannibalisme de pénis volontaire? 
> 
> Si vous voulez mon avis, le burger king était fermé et il s'est offert une petite spécialité locale avec la rédac'.


Quoi !!! Tu veux dire que la rédac aurait finis en steak de zizi ?!  ::O:

----------


## atrepaul

> Recentrer sur quoi ? Vous ne voulez rien dire !


Entierement d'accord.
Les seuls qui ont des infos concernant le sujet de cette file, ne veulent pas en parler.
Alors nous, qui n'avons strictement aucune info sur le sujet, sommes bien obligés de meubler, en attendant qu'on daigne nous adresser la parole.

Si vous etes tenu au silence pour raison juridique (car procès en cours), dites-le, on comprendra.

----------


## mescalin

Y sont déjà en taule en fait.

----------


## Orphyss

Sex + histoire de cul = meurtre

----------


## jackft

> Entierement d'accord.
> Les seuls qui ont des infos concernant le sujet de cette file, ne veulent pas en parler.
> Alors nous, qui n'avons strictement aucune info sur le sujet, sommes bien obligés de meubler, en attendant qu'on daigne nous adresser la parole.
> 
> Si vous etes tenu au silence pour raison juridique (car procès en cours), dites-le, on comprendra.


Rebellion !!  ::o: 

On devrait tous se taire également sur ce forum, en attendant d'avoir + de news.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Ben je sais pas moi par exemple vous l'avez trouvé votre nouveau dessinateur ? \o/


Je soutiens la candidature de ce brave homme pour assurer l'intérim de couly, il a tout à fait l'humour débile et le style fouilli requis !  :;):

----------


## konar

On dirait bien que ça a fini en mode "very bad trip"!

Les stéroïdes et anabolisants, c'est autorisé en Allemagne ?

----------


## John Venture

> Quoi !!! Tu veux dire que la rédac aurait finis en steak de zizi ?!

----------


## M.Rick75

Aaaahh! Il était temps.

Place aux jeunes.

L'humour va enfin avoir droit de cité dans les pages de votre journal. Ce dessinateur arthritique qui sévissait au fil de cases grossières, dans un style bien trop brouillon et pataud a fait son temps et j'espère qu'il bouffe les wursts par la racine.

Au prix d'une recherche assez douloureuse, d'un labeur long et épuisant, veuillez trouver quelques pépites bruts de ce qui assurera, j'en suis sur, la relève que les lecteurs attendaient depuis si longtemps.

Voici donc le début d'une grande aventure avec vos nouveaux collaborateurs finement caricaturés.

Alab qui fait du light-fauteuil-de-burling (référence geek imparable)


Concept pour Oni-Oni (référence subtile à H2G2= quelques milliers de lecteurs en plus)


Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de finir le strip (mes planches finales arriveront dans un mois ou deux) mais je peux déjà vous en dévoiler la substantifique moelle:
_Oni-Oni pousse Alab dans son fauteuil. La rédaction est sans dessus dessous. Casque arrive pour râler et pour dire que ça fait pas un gag. Oni-Oni lève ses deux têtes, tend une main et demande à Casque de tirer sur son doigt. Hilarité générale._

Je signe où?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Putain j'ai peur. J'ai ri.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais ben à mon avis y ont du etre kidnapper par un editeur revenchard ou par des extraterrestres embauché par un editeur qui voulais se venger et autopsier omar boulon pour voir de quelle planéte il venait.


T'es encore là toi!

----------


## Guest

Le tron-fauteuil c'est génial, je suis très fan.

En Président de la galaxie je suis très bien aussi, tu as satisfait mon ego et je te suis redevable.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouais, mais le gag de "Choose a finger", ça reste quand même le meilleur. N'occultez pas l'essentiel.

----------


## jakbonhom

> Aaaahh! Il était temps.
> Place aux jeunes.


Rendez-nous Yacine  :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Rendez-nous Yacine


J'avais oublié!

J'en rajoute une couche. Faut-il vraiment regretter ça???
(avec fin d'edito de Cyrille Baron/Moulinex)

----------


## ELOdry

Le premier numéro avec Couly, et les excellents avis d'Howard Bulot. Un de mes 4 ou 5 premiers Joystick, et peut-être les meilleures pages de news depuis l'invention des news.  :Emo:

----------


## r3dzebra

Bonjour...
Juste bon on sait jamais hein, mais je me rappel d'un article qui date de il ya quelque mois sur les espèces de chasse aux trésors sur le net... Ou même le buzz autours de portal2...

Bon c'est peut-être mon imagination tout ça tout ça mais il y a peut etre quelque chose à chercher afin d'avoir plus d'indice sur la "disparition" de nos pt'i zamis...

Comme par exemple, l'image d'illustration du sujet "projet top secret" ui se nomme mathieu_82, soit:

"Mathieu 8.20
Jésus lui répondit: Les renards ont des tanières, et les oiseaux du ciel ont des nids; mais le Fils de l'homme n'a pas où reposer sa tête"...Oui en effet ça veut rien dire.

Bon ou alors ils sont au pôle-emplois hein...on va pas commencer à prendre peur HEIN!!....HEIN!!...HEIN!...HEIN!!

----------


## Eklis

Putain Howard Bulot.  :Emo: 

Moment nostalgie.

----------


## PurpleSkunk



----------


## Akodo

Une chose est sûre, ils doivent bien s'amuser à lire tous ces commentaires.

----------


## Guest

Oui, de Là Haut.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Oui, de Là Haut.


Plus que 1 jour. UN!

----------


## Ellierys

Ils ont peut etre pris des cours de survie avec J-P Treiber?  ::o:

----------


## MrPapillon

Ou peut-être que le dernier attaché de presse est une dernière tentative de la rédac de nous mettre sur la voie. Peut-être qu'en fait ils sont déçus parce que les fanatiques de canardpc sont un peu plus feignasses que les fanas de portal 2 et qu'ils n'ont pas été vérifier chaque fichier image pour voir s'il ne contient pas un film documentaire sur une ville allemande et des sons machiavéliques de canards.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Akodo

Ptin ce screen il déchire sa maman, j'avais oublié à quel point la zone était belle  :Emo: .

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Plus que 1 jour. UN!


Non, deux.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ou peut-être que le dernier attaché de presse est une dernière tentative de la rédac de nous mettre sur la voie. Peut-être qu'en fait ils sont déçus parce que les fanatiques de canardpc sont un peu plus feignasses que les fanas de portal 2 et qu'ils n'ont pas été vérifier chaque fichier image pour voir s'il ne contient pas un film documentaire sur une ville allemande et des sons machiavéliques de canards.


Si c'est le cas ils doivent être très déçus parce que y a pas eu l'ombre d'une tentative de rien  ::P:

----------


## Nonok

> Bonjour...
> Juste bon on sait jamais hein, mais je me rappel d'un article qui date de il ya quelque mois sur les espèces de chasse aux trésors sur le net... Ou même le buzz autours de portal2...
> 
> Bon c'est peut-être mon imagination tout ça tout ça mais il y a peut etre quelque chose à chercher afin d'avoir plus d'indice sur la "disparition" de nos pt'i zamis...
> 
> Comme par exemple, l'image d'illustration du sujet "projet top secret" ui se nomme mathieu_82, soit:
> 
> "Mathieu 8.20
> Jésus lui répondit: Les renards ont des tanières, et les oiseaux du ciel ont des nids; mais le Fils de l'homme n'a pas où reposer sa tête"...Oui en effet ça veut rien dire.
> ...


 
ça sent le multi d'un rédacteur qui vient de s'apperçevoir qu'on était des gros feignants sur ce site et qu'on a la flemme de jouer aux énigmes.
 :tired:  Hum... Bon, allez on va faire un petit effort.

----------


## Vasareth

Ils préparent un numéro spécial rétro année 80 ? Du style, ils ont été catapultés 30 ans en arrière et on aura droit à des tests d'Amstrad CPC 6128 dans une rédac super kitshouille.

http://www.morethings.com/pictures/music/abba01.jpg

 Ok je m'emballe là ...

----------


## M.Rick75

*Red Zebra:* Hey, pas mal!


*Villeneuve d'Ascq:* Ouhla le mystère s'épaissit. Maison hanté, pasteur évangélique,...


*Mathieu 82:* Bon, je laisse le soin à d'autres canards d'essayer de piocher des infos là dedans, c'est au dessus de mes forces.

----------


## Crazy

> *Villeneuve d'Ascq:* Ouhla le mystère s'épaissit. Maison hanté, pasteur évangélique,...


J'ai pas le son ici au boulot, je ne peux pas entendre les commentaires, mais la maison hantée sur la vidéo n'est pas à Villeneuve d'Ascq mais à *HEM*  :B):  (bon c'est à côté de Villeneuve d'Ascq). Ce qui expliquerai la faille spatio-temporelle dans laquelle la moitiè de la rédac est tombée.

----------


## HereZy

8.2   Et voici, un lépreux s'étant approché se prosterna devant lui, et dit: Seigneur, si tu le veux, tu peux me rendre pur.

C'est ça le Mathieu 8.2, mais c'est vrai que le 8.20 correspond mieux à l'idée de sans foyer.

Canard PC qui déménage = plus de locaux temporairement.
Besoin de trucs des 80's = recherche d'une déco qui convienne aux trentenaires qui n'arrêtent pas de se morfondre en disant "C'était mieux avant" (en plus ça redevient à la mode)
Recrutement = En fait les "interimaires" ne vont pas écrire le moindre mot, ce sont juste des fan-boys qui vont être exploités pour porter les fûts de Coca Zero et la chaise à porteur de Boulon.

redzebra a fait un titre s'appelant "The Art of Conversation 1981". Mireille Mathieu en 1981 a publié une chanson s'appelant "Bravo tu as gagné"

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Les fanboyz parlent aux fanboyz ! Je répète : Les fanboyz parlent aux fanboyz !

----------


## jakbonhom

Bah, ils essaient peut-être simplement de taffer sans perdre leur temps à traîner sur un forum avec des gens idiots pour voir genre s'ils arrivent à boucler le magazine à l'heure.

Et vu comment ça a bien fonctionné et que le bouclage a été zen, on risque pas de les revoir de sitôt  :tired:

----------


## TheToune

Bon vous les avez retrouvé ou remplacé ? 
Parce que moi je veut mon mag et aujourd'hui ! Sinon je crie très fort et après j’arrête de respirer !

----------


## M.Rick75

Je suis extrêmement triste de ne pas avoir encore été contacté pour le remplacement de Couly.

----------


## johnclaude

> Bon vous les avez retrouvé ou remplacé ? 
> Parce que moi je veut mon mag et aujourd'hui ! Sinon je crie très fort et après j’arrête de respirer !


Si tu le veux la semaine de la sortie, faut déjà pas t'abonner...

----------


## kaldanm

> Si tu le veux la semaine de la sortie, faut déjà pas t'abonner...


Homme de peu de foi ! 

Y'a des semaines ou c'est sorti lundi ou mardi et donc tu l'avais effectivement dans la semaine, la plupart du temps ! Sauf si chez toi y'a pas de courrier le samedi.

Et il y a deux mois, j'ai reçu un numero un jour avant la sortie en kiosque  ::O: .

----------


## TheToune

> Si tu le veux la semaine de la sortie, faut déjà pas t'abonner...


Ça fait plusieurs semaines que le reçois soit en avance soit le jour de la sortie en kiosque !  ::): 

Non mais là pas de topic tout ça je m’inquiète !  :tired:

----------


## Logan

Peut-être qu'ils arrêtent Canard PC pour relancer L'Eclectique Super Valable ?  :Bave:

----------


## Guest

J'espère que c'est plutôt Coups et Blessures Mag'.

----------


## TheToune

La version papier du topic à b0b0 peu être ? :fear::

----------


## shlagevuk

> "[...]mais le Fils de l'homme n'a pas où reposer sa tête"


Ils vont fabriquer des repose-tête? :smile:

----------


## HereZy

> J'espère que c'est plutôt Coups et Blessures Mag'.


Il m'avait bien fait rire celui là.

----------


## vlaslav

Ha non! l'"eclectique" ou "abus dangereux",oui! ::wub::

----------


## sissi

Marcel Maigre les a vus ?

----------


## Icebird

Dans le CPC219, il y a des dessins de Couly sois-disant anciens, mais qui sont clairement récents. Couly n'est pas mort!

----------


## jojozekil

> Peut-être qu'ils arrêtent Canard PC pour relancer L'Eclectique Super Valable ?


C'était l'Eclectique Super Puissant  :tired:

----------


## ELOdry

Je trouve pas d'image pour te le prouver, mais c'était bien "Super Valable".

EDIT :

----------


## sissi

> Je trouve pas d'image pour te le prouver, mais c'était bien "Super Valable".
> 
> EDIT : 
> http://eclectique.online.fr/eclec1/p1/p1_3.jpg


Ho le vieux photoshopage foiré ...  :^_^:

----------


## ELOdry

Que nenni  ::o:

----------


## Logan

> C'était l'Eclectique Super Puissant


Non  :tired:

----------


## jojozekil

> Non


Mea Culpa. Y avait pas eu un *Nouvel* Eclectique ?

----------


## ELOdry

Il y a eu l'Eclectique tout court je crois, avant qu'il ne soit renommé "Abus Dangereux".

----------


## sissi

Dire que j'ai toujours les deux éclectiques et le premier abus dangereux offerts dans joy.  :Cigare:

----------


## Logan

J'ai tout jeté à la déchetterie lors d'un déménagement ...  ::o:   ::cry:: 

Je me retire 6 points et je m'auto-ban immédi

----------


## jojozekil

> J'ai tout jeté à la déchetterie lors d'un déménagement ...  
> 
> Je me retire 6 points et je m'auto-ban immédi


J'ai fait pire, je déménageais même pas...
Attends-moi, je te rejoins dehors !

----------


## ELOdry

Et dire que pendant ce temps-là, certains se prostitueraient pour mettre la main sur les numéros 1/2/3/4/5/6/8/9/12/13/15/19/40/42/43/44/45/48/49/133/137/144/145/148 (oui, c'est une pub -mal- déguisée, et j'assume  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## jojozekil

> Et dire que pendant ce temps-là, certains se prostitueraient pour mettre la main sur les numéros 1/2/3/4/5/6/8/9/12/13/15/19/40/42/43/44/45/48/49/133/137/144/145/148 (oui, c'est une pub -mal- déguisée, et j'assume ).


Ils sont sur abandonware  :;):

----------


## el saint nectairo

Ou ils sont retenus par la police allemande pour des histoires de meurs ( sont peu etre parti avec kahn lust à une foire à la moule qui à mal tournés).
C'est pas bon les moules pas fraiches.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Faire autant de fautes pour rameuter Boulon c'est courageux.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Et encore je ne me force pas.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h51 ----------

Sinon faut voir le bon coté des choses ils vont peu étre embaucher à la rédac (peu etre meme des auvergnats on sait jamais).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> (peu etre meme *des* auvergnats on sait jamais).


Un seul à la limite mais pas plusieurs. Car comme chacun le sait depuis que Brice l'a déclaré : un auvergnat ça va, c'est quand ils sont plusieurs qu'arrivent les problèmes.

----------


## Larry Coche

C'est comme les infectés de L4D quoi.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Et l'hypothèse folle qu'ils aient pris des vacances nous a-t-elle seulement traversé l'esprit ?

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Et l'hypothèse folle qu'ils aient pris des vacances nous a-t-elle seulement traversé l'esprit ?


Juste après leurs vacances d'été ?  :tired:

----------


## zwzsg

Sinon, je viens de vérifier, y'en a au moins un, parmis les quatre disparus, qui est encore vivant!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vivant, vivant, comme tu y vas ! Tu lui enfonce un bâton là, il tressaille un peu, et encore.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Un seul à la limite mais pas plusieurs. Car comme chacun le sait depuis que Brice l'a déclaré : un auvergnat ça va, c'est quand ils sont plusieurs qu'arrivent les problèmes.


Sauf que là même tout seul...

----------


## el saint nectairo

> Sauf que là même tout seul...


Ben oui mais y'as bien des bretons alors pourquoi pas un auvergnat aprés tout.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h52 ----------

Et puis franchement le fait qu'ils prennent des vacances c'est sur c'est bien, mais je suis pas sur qu'ils soient si surmené que cela toute l'année, la preuve ils peuvent essayer de draguer pendant les salons de jeux vidéo d'apres ce qui fut traduit des bandes magnetos. et puis je suis pas sur que Boulon soit un fou de travail, la preuve il a le temps de passer sur le forum d'habitude.

----------


## znokiss

All Point Bulletin qui ferme (mais bon, c'était un peu du caca), Good Old Game qu'est décédé, la rédac qui disparait ("sparait"), Duke Nukem Forever qui réapparait...

Quelque chose ne tourne pas rond sur la planète du Zeu vidéo.

----------


## ELOdry

> All Point Bulletin qui ferme (mais bon, c'était un peu du caca),* Good Old Game qu'est décédé*, ...


 ::o: 

T'es vache, t'aurais pu prendre des pincettes, j'étais même pas au courant  :Emo: 

N'empêche, quand il va falloir re-télécharger tous nos jeux, ça nous fera un chouette entraînement pour le jour où Steam fermera ses portes!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> T'es vache, t'aurais pu prendre des pincettes, j'étais même pas au courant 
> 
> N'empêche, quand il va falloir re-télécharger tous nos jeux, ça nous fera un chouette entraînement pour le jour où Steam fermera ses portes!


Boarf, t'a pas vu tout ceux qui chialent (avec raison) dans le topic GOG ???

En même temps, le coup du "on ferme" à la seconde de la fin de la dernière promo, ça la fou mal. Je suis quasi sur que certains n'ont même pas eu le temps de télécharger leur dernier achat...


Pour Steam, ça me ferai bien mal. Avec 250Go d'espace disque utilisé pour Steam, j'ai même pas 1/3 de mes jeux installés...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Putain je le savais pas non plus, j'avais pas téléchargé mes fallout.  ::cry:: 

Edit : merci.

----------


## AMDS

> Putain je le savais pas non plus, j'avais pas téléchargé mes fallout.


Sur leur page, il est écrit :
On a technical note, this week we'll put in place a solution to allow everyone to re-download their games. 

Donc, faut juste attendre

A+

----------


## Max_well

Pour revenir au sujet, moi je suppute le bouclage du HS Stratégie comme raison de disparition).

----------


## astrea

Bon sérieux je viens de recevoir mon CPc , et dans l'édito il est marqué encore une fois qu'il ne peuvent pas s'avançer sur les raisons de l'absence des loustics en ALL ! Ca me broute là ça allait bien 20 jours quand ils ont fait une sorte de teaser avec 2/3 infos à glaner à droite à gauche, mais là j'ai envie de savoir, et je trouve que c'est important pour un magazine comme CPC car beaucoup dont moi, sont très attachés aux personnes (je me suis abonné la 1ère fois sans lire une page, rien qu'en sachant que c'était des anciens de JOY pour vous dire ! Donc là c'est bon quoi stop et dite la raison (hors décès ou chose évidemment grave...).personnellement ça commence à me gaver ce petit jeu de ne rien dire ! Surtout que je découvre encore des tests retranscrits des notes de la gamescom et que j'aime pas du tout, même si c'est 'arrangés' par l'équipe en CDD.

Bref en simple Ca aurait été femme actuelle y'en avait rien à cirer de savoir que trucmuch à fait 'si ou so', mais c'est différent pour CPC qui se revendique un esprit différent (et à raison) ! Surtout que je me suis tapé depuis 15 jours des topics à ce sujet sans rien apprendre et j'ai pas que ça a faire (que les guignols qui ont le temps de faire du HS sur les topics sur 10 pages).

Bien CORDIALEMENT, un fidèle lecteur raleur !

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'as qu'à les chercher et les retrouver si ils te manque tant. Moi j'aime bien les nouveaux personnellement.

----------


## Akodo

Si t'as pas que ça à faire fais une pause et reviens au prochain numéro  :;): .
Personnellement c'est ce que je fais, j'attends. (et je me marre bien aussi  :^_^: )

----------


## TheToune

Moi je les trouves vachement bien les nouveaux, vous devriez laisser tomber les recherches et les garder à la place des anciens mauvais.
Et puis j’espère que vous avez plus de dessins de Couly en stock histoire de pouvoir enfin prendre un dessinateur drôle et talentueux !

De toute façon je n’achète cpc que pour lire l'ours !

----------


## jpjmarti

J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à croire qu'en dix jours, ils aient trouvé quatre nouveaux capables sur ce temps de pondre la moitié d'un CPC complet. J'ai bien du mal à ne pas me dire que ces nouveaux ne le sont pas tant que ça.

----------


## bigxtra

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à croire qu'en dix jours, ils aient trouvé quatre nouveaux capables sur ce temps de pondre la moitié d'un CPC complet. J'ai bien du mal à ne pas me dire que ces nouveaux ne le sont pas tant que ça.




Ceci dit ça m'étonnerait pas qu'effectivement, ils aient pris de nouveaux pseudos et qu'ils attendent que les gens viennent gueuler sur le forum que c'était mieux avant pour surgir en faisant "HAHA ! EN FAIT C'ÉTAIT NOUS DEPUIS LE DÉBUT, TAS DE CONS !"

Et si, en fait, tous les auteurs de la rédac ne seraient que des alias de Casque, qui nous aurait fait croire qu'il écrit CPC avec tout une équipe pour mieux nous cacher sa surpuissance !  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à croire qu'en dix jours, ils aient trouvé quatre nouveaux capables sur ce temps de pondre la moitié d'un CPC complet. J'ai bien du mal à ne pas me dire que ces nouveaux ne le sont pas tant que ça.


Trop gros.

----------


## bigxtra

> Trop gros.


_Plus c'est gros, mieux ça passe._
Rocco S.

----------


## Kamasa

> Trop gros.


Avec un pseudo en vert, tu es de mèche, c'est évident !

+1 avec jpjmarti. C'est aussi évident que le vrai tueur de JFK était soit derrière la cloture Sud-Est de la route, soit à la fenêtre du bâtiment de stockage de livres scolaires.

----------


## TheToune

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à croire qu'en dix jours, ils aient trouvé quatre nouveaux capables sur ce temps de pondre la moitié d'un CPC complet. J'ai bien du mal à ne pas me dire que ces nouveaux ne le sont pas tant que ça.


Non mais tu raconte vraiment n'importe quoi !
Tu te rend compte à quel point c'est ridicule ? Comme s'il avaient que ça a foutre de faire croire qu'ils avaient disparus et se faire passer pour des nouveaux ?
En plus tu crois que ça serait leur genre ?

En plus c'est un insulte à leurs familles qui les pleures !  ::(:

----------


## Akodo

En fait ce que vous ne savez pas c'est qu'ils ont été remplacés par des singes. 100 singes qui, en écrivant jour et nuit pendant 2 semaines, arrivent à pondre un canardPC.

----------


## znokiss

Ca me rappelle que Goethe a dit un jour : "la probabilité qu'une terre se forme avec l'apparition de la vie dessus équivaut à celle pour un singe d'écrire la bible avec une machine à écrire..."
La bible non, mais CanardPC peut-être.

----------


## Rorschach

> Ca me rappelle que Goethe a dit un jour : "la probabilité qu'une terre se forme avec l'apparition de la vie dessus équivaut à celle pour un singe d'écrire la bible avec une machine à écrire..."
> La bible non, mais CanardPC peut-être.


Vu que Goethe est mort en 1832, j'ai un sérieux doute sur la référence a la machine a écrire (qui n'était pas inventé..)

Il n'a pas plutôt parlé de Word ou d'Excel pour le singe ?

----------


## gkal

Avec toutes les canards hardware, les numéros normaux et le hors serie, en plus du nouveau site, ca explique peut etre le fait qu'on les voit pas beaucoup... 

Ils doivent être débordés et pour la disparition d'une partie de l'équipe, cette blague a du partir de ce fameux article sur un autre site, gameblog je crois, où ils disaient que l'équipe CPC de la Gamescon étaient des fou furieux. Ensuite ils ont du prendre quelques jours de vacances pour se remettre au turbin ensuite et bien se marrer à vous lire.

Ps : vous trouvez pas bizarre que les 4 "nouveaux" ne se manifestent pas sur le forum ??

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin je suis d'accord avec le petit astrea. Une semaine c'est drôle. Là ça devient lourdingue. Enfin bon je ne peux pas me désabonner pour marquer mon mécontentement alors je reste sur un classique :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer de les retrouver ? Comme le disait un canard il y a quelques pages, des infos et indices sont peut-être disséminés ça et là ?

----------


## Rorschach

> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer de les retrouver ? Comme le disait un canard il y a quelques pages, des infos et indices sont peut-être disséminés ça et là ?


On t'a chargé de faire le SAV du jeu de la disparition ?  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer de les retrouver ? Comme le disait un canard il y a quelques pages, des infos et indices sont peut-être disséminés ça et là ?


Et il fallait quelqu'un pour nous remettre sur la piste ? Impossible d'avoir confiance, vous êtes tous mêlés à ce qui se passe.


Personnellement, je pense que Sebum a fini par dire a Boulon le pourquoi du comment du simulateur de bûcherons, et que ça a impliqué un changement de paradigme tellement destructeur pour la psyché d'un testeur de jeux vidéos qu'ils sont maintenant tous en position fœtale dans une salle capitonnée.

----------


## TheToune

Moi je pense à un enlèvement par des aliens allemands !
Les pires de tous, ils te torture avec leur rayon choucroute de la mort et des rayons gamma à la bière ! 
Et je ne préfère pas savoir ce qu'ils leurs font avec des saucisses !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer de les retrouver ? Comme le disait un canard il y a quelques pages, des infos et indices sont peut-être disséminés ça et là ?


Parce que on est d'abord des joueurs de JEUX VIDEOS avant d'être des Scherlock Holmes en herbe. Ensuite qu'on est pas tous chômeur assermenté et que le temps passé avec nos kamaraden on préfère que ce soit à les troller qu'à les chercher... Enfin parce que la majorité des lecteurs doit être comme moi : feignant ET procrastinateur.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer de les retrouver ? Comme le disait un canard il y a quelques pages, des infos et indices sont peut-être disséminés ça et là ?


Parce que la "blague" n'a pas pris du tout ?  :tired:

----------


## Lezardo

> Parce que on est d'abord des joueurs de JEUX VIDEOS avant d'être des Scherlock Holmes en herbe. Ensuite qu'on est pas tous chômeur assermenté et que le temps passé avec nos kamaraden on préfère que ce soit à les troller qu'à les chercher... Enfin parce que la majorité des lecteurs doit être comme moi : feignant ET procrastinateur.


Tiens c'est bizarre j'ai quasiment eu la même pensé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

bandes de rabat-joie, si ça se trouve y'a un lot a gagner, ça marcherait mieux comme ça?  ::|:

----------


## jojozekil

> bandes de rabat-joie, si ça se trouve y'a un lot a gagner, ça marcherait mieux comme ça?


Une soirée romantique en tête-à-tête avec Boulon, voilà qui motiverait les troupes  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Si il faut, avec les cinq mille euros de dédommagement palpés lors du procès, ils sont tous partis feuilleter les catalogues d'armoires-à-saveurs de luxe !

Alors... Montants en ébène ? Ou en ivoire ?
Des charnières en bronze forgées à la main par un maître artisan ?
Ou des portes coulissantes pilotables par un NAS ?

Ça va leur prendre du temps  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vous vous faites des films surtout, ils ont tous été viré car c'était des incompétents chronique, la voilà la vérité !

----------


## Rorschach

(image cliquable , un boulon est vraiment caché dans l'image)

----------


## Rhoth

> bandes de rabat-joie, si ça se trouve y'a un lot a gagner, ça marcherait mieux comme ça?


Des lots... on s'en fout.

On veut des achievements et des bouts de magazines en DLC.

----------


## jojozekil

Bah déjà le dernier HS Hardouaire avait eu droit à des updates pour les graphs :D
Sinon énorme le "where is Boulon ?"

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> bandes de rabat-joie, si ça se trouve y'a un lot a gagner, ça marcherait mieux comme ça?


Euh. Non. Des goodies par exemple on est prêt à en acheter sauf que... y en a point. Et le reste on s'en fout un peu.
Enfin pour moi cette histoire c'est un soufflé.

----------


## flochy

> bandes de rabat-joie, si ça se trouve y'a un lot a gagner, ça marcherait mieux comme ça?


Si c'est le cas, on s'en fout, c'est casque qui va gagner alors...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Akodo

> Euh. Non. Des goodies par exemple on est prêt à en acheter sauf que... y en a point. Et le reste on s'en fout un peu.
> Enfin pour moi cette histoire c'est un soufflé.


Y a quand même pas mal de gens qui ont marché/couru/volé, voire qui se sont téléportés.

----------


## gregounech

::O:

----------


## Akodo

Haha  :^_^: .

----------


## Logan

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4d9c90c...61caa3a122.jpg


Genre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4d9c90c...61caa3a122.jpg


Ah ah l'excuse à deux balles  ::): .

Bien joué  ::P: .

----------


## Logan

Haha, j'en ai retrouvé un !

----------


## Phenixy

> Parce que on est d'abord des joueurs de JEUX VIDEOS avant d'être des Scherlock Holmes en herbe. Ensuite qu'on est pas tous chômeur assermenté et que le temps passé avec nos kamaraden on préfère que ce soit à les troller qu'à les chercher... Enfin parce que la majorité des lecteurs doit être comme moi : feignant ET procrastinateur.


Et on est des lecteurs de Canard PC avant d'être des joueurs de jeu vidéo.  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est pour ça que la blague a prise, elle est tout simplement épique.

Enorme le screen de jack Chevrotine et le "Where is Boulon"!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et on est des lecteurs de Canard PC avant d'être des joueurs de jeu vidéo. 
> 
> C'est pour ça que la blague a prise, elle est tout simplement épique.
> 
> Enorme le screen de jack Chevrotine et le "Where is Boulon"!


Bah le public est partagé on dirait non ?  ::rolleyes::  
J'en lirais certainement le résumé KahnLusthinien avé plaisir mais moi j'ai pas envie de chercher. De toute façon j'attends la webcam 3d. ::zzz::

----------


## Mauganra

Il paraitrait que Joystick leur aurait fait une belle proposition pour qu'il revienne à leur premier amour...

----------


## Lezardo

Ah ouais ? Moi j'ai entendu dire:
_Que Boulon avait reprit la direction d'une usine de production de stéroïdes.
_Sebum s'était offert la bibliothèque Mitterrand.
_Et Moquette (pardon Mr le Maire) s'était installé a la mairie de Lorient pour les 100 prochaines années.

C'est plus réaliste comme reconversion non ::rolleyes::

----------


## ELOdry

> Il paraitrait que Joystick leur aurait fait une belle proposition pour qu'il revienne à leur premier amour...


Ah, parce qu'il y a un seul rédacteur permanent de CPC qui a bossé à Joystick?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bah Ackboo, c'est quand même pas un "pigiste", et pis il y a toujours au moins une news de Bob Arctor, alors il est peut-être pas rédacteur officiel, tout ça mais on peut le qualifier de permanent, non ?

----------


## ELOdry

Nan mais je charrie un peu, je connais pas le statut des différents collaborateurs (et d'ailleurs il y a pas de honte à être pigiste, et c'est un pigiste qui te le dit  :^_^:  ), et d'ailleurs je m'en fous. 

Et puis, c'est Casque Noir le boss suprême, et là, tout est dit. On critique pas Casque Noir.

----------


## Guest

Indice.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Père Lachaise... Ils sont rentrés dans les ordres  ::o: .

----------


## Kamasa

Ils ont déménagés tout proches en plus, ça se tient  :tired:

----------


## moutaine

> Et Moquette (pardon Mr le Maire) s'était installé a la mairie de Lorient pour les 100 prochaines années.
> 
> C'est plus réaliste comme reconversion non



Ah non!

Il serait à Lorient je serais au courant et j'aurais déjà été le soudoyer pour pouvoir travailler sur place. ::|:

----------


## picha67

En tout cas, ils doivent bien se marrer à vous regarder troller  :tired:

----------


## Kamasa

On ne trolle pas, on extrapole.

:maitreCapelo:

edit : niqué…

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je préfère l'élégance de ta formule. Tiens du coup j'efface mon post.

----------


## ToasT

> Indice.
> 
> http://www.planetepixel.com/images/p...e_lachaise.jpg


Bien trouvé comme indice.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Père-Lachaise...

Je sais, suite au déménagement ils sont tombé en panne de chaises à la rédac. Du coup ils n'ont plus qu'une chaise pour quatre personnes, Casque a suggéré de "faire tourner la chaise", quelqu'un a compris qu'il fallait retourner la chaise pour que quatre personnes  puissent s'asseoir, et depuis ils sont à l'hôpital.

----------


## Kamasa

Tu aurais été une étape plus loin, on se serait cru dans Black Dynamite  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Bien trouvé comme indice.


Je suis passé à la rédac la dernière fois que je suis allé à la Bellevilloise. Je te raconte pas...

----------


## Max_well

> Je suis passé à la rédac la dernière fois que je suis allé à la Bellevilloise. Je te raconte pas...


Ha ben, si j'aurais bien aimé que tu racontes :vieuxhumoristesmorts:

----------


## olih

En fait ils se sont fait enlevés par les moines ninja de gog.com   :tired:  :crosstopic:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi je les trouves vachement bien les nouveaux, vous devriez laisser tomber les recherches et les garder à la place des anciens mauvais.!


Non Moquette c'est un gars bien, il est drôle!

----------


## Anton

Tant que c'est pas une OPA hostile de JV.com ou de G......g ( ::ninja:: ), tout va bien.
Cela dit, si on cumule cette disparition avec le non-retour de la Warpzone et le teasing mystérieux de JV.fr...  :tired:  :suspicious: :théorieducomplot:

----------


## konar

Mouais la blague n'a que trop duré, c'est un peu lourd à la fin là.

----------


## Kamasa

> Mouais la blague n'a que trop duré, c'est un peu lourd à la fin là.


Bah si c'est vraiment une blague et qu'à la fin c'est le retour de Boulon, c'est sur ça va être lourd à la fin.

----------


## gkal

Attendez le 1er octobre, on aura le fin mot de l'histoire.

Mais continuez aussi, il y a quelques perles dans ce topic que les "disparus" se feront un plaisir de ressortir.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non Moquette c'est un gars bien, il est drôle!


Je fais une standing ovation pour Moquette.

----------


## Bus

Nan mais vous délirez complet les gars là. Vous avez lu l'édito? Sa fin? Et vous croyez VRAIMENT que tout ça est bien sérieux??? ::|: 

Je vous réécrit le passage pour bien montrer: "concernant la disparition de nos employés (...), nous exprimons néanmoins tous nos voeux à leur famille, leur souhaitant que le dénouement de cette affaire soit heureux. *Et si ce n'est pas le cas, alors on ne les regrettera pas*". :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Nan mais vous délirez complet les gars là. Vous avez lu l'édito? Sa fin? Et vous croyez VRAIMENT que tout ça est bien sérieux???


Bah oui.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bus a raison : ils sont tous morts  ::'(:

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

En tout cas moi j'adore cette idée, tout comme j'ai beaucoup plus apprécié le compte rendu de la Gamescon sous cette forme que je n'avais jamais apprécié aucun des comptes rendus des autres salons. Bref, chers rédacteurs, je vous tire mon chapeau.

Enfin, si jamais on vous retrouve un jour hein.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Enfin, si jamais on vous retrouve un jour hein.


Si personne n'essai... On les retrouvera jamais. *Jamais.*

----------


## Anton

Ca bien fait longtemps qu'ils ont été recyclés en viandes pour choucroute.  :tired:  

Choucroute  ::mellow:: 

Choucroute  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Si personne n'essai... On les retrouvera jamais. *Jamais.*


Je m'en fous il reste ackboo. 

Désormais Canard PC ne testera plus que des RTS et des city builders  ::o: .

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Et puis on sait très bien que CPC c'est Casque le schizo qui est en fait l'unique rédacteur, et que la disparition de ladite rédaction correspond juste au nouveau dosage en dopamine de son traitement.

----------


## ben_beber

Ben ils ont couvert la Gamescom en Août, alors ils prennent leurs vacances en Septembre. Voilà, rien de bien compliqué, Canard PC c'est pas non plus l'atelier de jeans qu'est dans ma cave, z'ont le droit de prendre des congés et des RTT, en plus en Septembre, c'est moins cher et il fait moins chaud.
S'ils avaient été enlevés, ça fait longtemps qu'on aurait quémandé mon aide, et j'aurais répondu "vous pouvez toujours pisser dans un bocal", parce que je suis un gars comme ça.

Y'a que Moquette qui reviendra pas, il bosse chez Saint-Maclou désormais.
Prenez la dans la gueule celle là, elle est gratuite.

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Si personne n'essai... On les retrouvera jamais. *Jamais.*


Il y a des pistes ? S'il y a des indices de planqués, c'est sûrement pour une partie d'entre eux dans les derniers numéros.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il y a forcement des indices... Il y a toujours des indices...

----------


## ELOdry

> Il y a forcement des indices... Il y a toujours des indices...


Hmmm, ça m'a l'air d'un indice  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non.

----------


## Kamasa

Ils ont été pris en otage par des Allemands vénères adepte du culte de la saucisse dont CPC se moque depuis trop longtemps.

La preuve à la première page du 219 : 2 ans de BitDefender pour un abonnement.
Or pour le prix de 2 ans d'abonnement, on ne reçoit que 1 an de Canard. Ceci donc, dans le but de payer la fameuse rançon.

Élémentaire  :Cigare:

----------


## Paco

> Je m'en fous il reste ackboo. 
> 
> Désormais Canard PC ne testera plus que des RTS et des city builders .


Fuck yeah !  :B): 

Plus sérieusement, le coup de la "disparition" n'est clairement qu'un fort sympathique exercice d'écriture. Par contre ce qui est moins fun, c'est de diffuser une fausse offre d'emploi.  ::(:  (ça se sent que j'avais passé la nuit à écrire pour envoyer une candidature à 5h du mat ?  :tired:  )

----------


## Akodo

> Par contre ce qui est moins fun, c'est de diffuser une fausse offre d'emploi.  (ça se sent que j'avais passé la nuit à écrire pour envoyer une candidature à 5h du mat ?  )


Moi ça m'a bien fait rire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anton

Pas gentil de rire de son dur labeur inutile  :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

J'avoue, mais en ces temps de disette il faut bien rire de quelque chose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ils ont été pris en otage par des Allemands vénères adepte du culte de la saucisse dont CPC se moque depuis trop longtemps.


Mmmh en plus le cochon volant évoqué par, euh, Sebum ? s'intègrerait bien dans cette théorie !

Bon, si on veut de la méthode, je suggère que chaque canard achète, vole ou réquisitionne 500 kilos de saucisses de Francfort et les analyse une par une afin de détecter des proportions anormales de protéines (normalement, il y a de tout sauf des protéines et des éléments nutritifs dans ces saucisses). Il suffira alors de remonter la piste "Boulon"'.

----------


## Terrestrial

Je suis finalement convaincu que c'est une blague ... Vous avez lu le mail de gauche dans l'apercu Gamescom de Winter Voices ? Vous devriez  ::|:

----------


## Paco

> Pas gentil de rire de son dur labeur inutile


Bah si faut en rigoler !  ::):  Si on commence a ne plus pouvoir se moquer du malheur des autres ou va la monde ?!  ::P:

----------


## Anton

L'indifférence à la souffrance qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur :elinol:  ::o:

----------


## Lissyx

Et encore des alertes de modification de la structure juridique sur http://www.societe.com/societe/press...450482872.html ...

----------


## Akodo

C'est ptet juste lié au procès contre Hedenn histoire de combler quelques failles ou que sais-je encore...

----------


## Lissyx

Ou alors ils sont tous atteint par le chikungunya !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan.
Par le H1N1.

----------


## Nielle

> C'est ptet juste lié au procès contre Hedenn histoire de combler quelques failles ou que sais-je encore...


Ca me paraît le plus logique.

Sur les forums, on peut vite dire qqchose qui peut se retourner contre nous. Le fait de faire le mort est la meilleur façon de ne pas envenimer le procès, pour eux.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je m'en fous il reste ackboo. 
> 
> Désormais Canard PC ne testera plus que des RTS et des city builders .


 ::o: 

Et merde. ::|:

----------


## znokiss

> Nan.
> Par le H1N1.


Mince, t'as coulé mon porte-avion.  ::(:

----------


## bigoud1

Tyler insiste beaucoup je trouve  :tired:  C'est pas son premier poste où il dis un truc du genre "si personne ne cherche on ne les trouveras pas" ou "il y a des indices"...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca me paraît le plus logique.
> 
> Sur les forums, on peut vite dire qqchose qui peut se retourner contre nous. Le fait de faire le mort est la meilleur façon de ne pas envenimer le procès, pour eux.


Sauf que le procès est gagné maintenant...

----------


## Lissyx

> Sauf que le procès est gagné maintenant...


Y'a encore un risque d'appel, je crois.

----------


## guillaumeb86

Ou alors, ils ont juste déménagé dernièrement.

----------


## MrPapillon

À mon avis il y a tellement de tapage autour de ce "on ne les regrettera pas" qu'on doit pouvoir retrouver ça quelque part dans la version allemande de Las Vegas Parano ou un film dans le genre (dumb & dumber).

----------


## ELOdry

J'ai revu Las Vegas Parano, le film, avant-hier, et si j'y ai retrouvé 150 références lues dans les previews de Fallout New Vegas par Boulon, j'y ai pas vu d'indice par rapport à leur disparition...

----------


## Lissyx

> J'ai revu Las Vegas Parano, le film, avant-hier, et si j'y ai retrouvé 150 références lues dans les previews de Fallout New Vegas par Boulon, j'y ai pas vu d'indice par rapport à leur disparition...


Peut-être qu'il convient de regarder le film à l'envers sous l'effet de psychotropes puissants, tels de la saucisse.

----------


## Lirian

Je pense toujours à un revival de Gilbert Software, et ils nous préparent ça bien.

svplease.

----------


## atrepaul

> Et encore des alertes de modification de la structure juridique sur http://www.societe.com/societe/press...450482872.html ...


Extrait :




> 26/09/2010 : Modification juridique et structurelle.

----------


## Lissyx

> Extrait :


Bravo tu sais suivre un lien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis quand même impatient de découvrir quelle fable abracadabresque va nous être servie en guise d'explication  ::P: .

---------- Post ajouté à 18h44 ----------




> Tyler insiste beaucoup je trouve  C'est pas son premier poste où il dis un truc du genre "si personne ne cherche on ne les trouveras pas" ou "il y a des indices"...


Ouais enfin s'ils attendent qu'on les retrouve pour réapparaitre, Casque peut envisager de changer de suite les contrats des "intérimaires"  ::rolleyes::  de CDD en CDI.

----------


## Nonok

Non mais en fait c'est un jeu de piste sauf que vous êtes trop flemards pour le faire alors je vous donne les indices comme le vieux père Fouras :

*Page 4 il y a les inscriptions :* 

58A-1568
854-AES111-D44 

_mais c'est tellement mal écrit qu'on dirait ma prof d'économie._

*Page 10 :*

HOTELROOM-ABZ00574
Des signes en sanscrit autour du logo d'azimut

*Page 12 :*

154-3AB-53G (ça doit être un keygen de Gilber Software)
BLS413-3A6567

*Page 27 :*

44AB-896AM122
95A11-859112

*Page 32 :*

_Y manque deux agraphes d'une valeur de 0,002 centimes d'euro._



Si on regarde le code, il est inscrit *AES* (854-*AES*111-D44) comme dans le cryptage AES-128. Sauf qu'un chiffrement sur 111 bits aurait pas beaucoup de sens du tout. Et de toute façon, ça donnerait une suite de caractères beaucoup plus longue. En fait je vous laisse les billes, pour moi il n'y a rien à trouver mais Tyler a l'air tellement sur le sujet que ça cache quelque chose ! Et puis moi, je les aient déjà retrouvés les rédacteurs et ils étaient bien cachés.

----------


## Ragondin

Sinon autre solution, on s'en tape et qui vivra verra.  ::):

----------


## rackboy

Je ne crois pas qu'il nous font un truc à la Portal 2 avec des morceaux de code caché...

En tout cas, il y en a que je ne regretterai pas.

----------


## Ze Venerable

*P 22* :

411ACZ-A85642
254-AZ8-600Z

Mais je peine à déchiffrer.

----------


## Nonok

> Je ne crois pas qu'il nous font un truc à la Portal 2 avec des morceaux de code caché...
> 
> En tout cas, il y en a que je ne regretterai pas.


Pareil mais j'aurais bien aimé...  ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En fait je vous laisse les billes, pour moi il n'y a rien à trouver mais Tyler a l'air tellement sur le sujet que ça cache quelque chose ! Et puis moi, je les aient déjà retrouvés les rédacteurs et ils étaient bien cachés.


Ah ouais mais nan, vous faites fausse route, je suis juste un loser atteint de désœuvrement aigu.




> Pareil mais j'aurais bien aimé...


Bah fait comme si.

----------


## Akodo

Si on retourne Canard PC ça fait CP dranac.
Et Cp_Dranac est une carte de capture de points sur TF2 !§  ::o:   ::o: 
D'ailleurs, si on cherche les props sur la map, plus précisément entre le 19eme et le 20eme (soit le 19.5eme) on a un .gif de Boulon qui hurle "Masujcule§§".

Etrange !!  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Pym

C'est pas fini encore cette histoire de disparition ? 
Sans vouloir vexer personne c'est encore plus nul que le faux décès de GOG ...

Pour un numéro c'était super, là ça devient lourd ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Dommage qu'avec ton sous-titre tu sois aussi crédible que moi...  :tired:  Wait !

----------


## sucresalesucre

Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de pistes qui mènent aux responsables du "simulateur de bûcheron". Ils ont pas été emmenés en Albanie pour un plan à la Hostel ? ::sad::

----------


## Mug Bubule

> 19eme et le 20eme (soit le 19.5eme) on a un .gif de Boulon qui hurle "Masujcule§§".
> 
> Etrange !!


Mais bien sûr ! Tout était là depuis le début, écrit noir sur blanc, comment avons nous pu passer à côté de ça ?! Si l'on prends tous les brouillons écrit par Boulon dans les articles supposés écrit par lui pendant les deux derniers numéro et que l'on ne retient que les majuscules, on obtient :




> FKSIOJVIJUQSOIXXUYUISOLVKOIQSUIIIIIIIIISQHGKCGBGYF  EGYGQCUHXHIOJUQIUAHVBYUQGVUYWFAUFTYFUVXSKPMVAQDIVH  YZVNYAPOWHNAHOAIPIPBOIOZUOAYNBHGIUXANUWYAGUYAFGUTY  FVCDTUFTUQTXFSFQDGHFSHQHFDIUQYXIUHYAIYCVYTAYBCAYUC  TACTABCYUTHAZYTCBZAYUTVCAYUVCIHAJTXIWAYIVBTFUAHAOX  UAICKICAMCULOSJNVUOADYVBAYVCDCGHUOWJXIOAVA


Au premier abord, rien de très concluant mais en appliquant le déchiffrage AES 111 Bits suggéré par Nonok, on découvre un tout autre message : 




> Anticonstitutionnellement arriere-grands-parents commissaires-priseurs reapprovisionnerions double-commande pieds-de-poule deconvenue enjouee bombe jeux eu pu qu un Hospitalo-universitaires concurrenceraient dedaigneriez jerk eux bu ci en


Qui, vous l'aurez tous compris est un anagramme des plus simples et qui signifie : (en ajoutant un stop pour séparer les différentes idées)




> Développeur de Diablo iii capturer nous stop doit donner un bon avis stop sinon ils nous exécuteront stop j'ai peur stop je n'ai presque plus de protéine stop commencer à manger sebum stop sommes retenus en Ukraine stop d'ici je peux voir une centrale et grande roue stop chiens sont bizarres ici.


 ::O:  ...  ::o: 

EDIT / ILS M4ONT TROUV2 ILS VIENNENT POUR MOI? JE N4AURAIT JAMAIS DU CREUSER AUSSI LOIN, J4AI DECOUVERT DES SECRETS QUI AURAIT DU RESTER A JAMAIS SCELL2 § ILS SONT DERRIÈRE LA PROTE, ILS NE VONT PAS TARDER A ENTRER? C4EST LA FIN §

----------


## Ragondin

C'est de la bonne que vous avez, faites tourner.  ::P:

----------


## Olorin

> Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de pistes qui mènent aux responsables du "simulateur de bûcheron". Ils ont pas été emmenés en Albanie pour un plan à la Hostel ?


Ils auraient passé un accord avec eux pour développer une version PC du jeu de plateaux CPC. 
Mais vu que les allemands ne savent pas faire de la motion capture, ils ont découpé nos rédacteurs en tranches afin de les scanner pour reproduire un des modèles 3D  ::sad::  (et une fois fini, ils feront des saucisses avec les tranches...)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Piou tant qu'il nous reste Gringo!!

----------


## Akodo

Bubule, noooon !  :Emo: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> jerk


J'ai retenu que ça et étant le pseudo d'une membre de la communauté, elle doit avoir des indices... Ou alors ducon...

 :tired: 

:faissemblantdes'intéresser:

----------


## atrepaul

> Bravo tu sais suivre un lien.


Certains sont au boulot, et ne peuvent donc pas aller sur ce genre de site car blocage, alors je leur donne l'info.

Y a pas de quoi.

----------


## gkal

CanardPC, Responsable de la baisse de productivité des entreprises au 3eme trimestre !!!

----------


## picha67

> Mais bien sûr ! Tout était.......C4EST LA FIN §


J'avoue j'ai ri. :]

----------


## Max_well

> Certains sont au boulot, et ne peuvent donc pas aller sur ce genre de site car blocage, alors je leur donne l'info.
> 
> Y a pas de quoi.


Je serais curieux de savoir quels proxy d'entreprise bloquent societe.com et pas forum.canardpc.com  ::rolleyes:: 

A part la rédac de CPC, je vois pas  ::):

----------


## leroliste

> Je serais curieux de savoir quels proxy d'entreprise bloquent societe.com et pas forum.canardpc.com 
> 
> A part la rédac de CPC, je vois pas


En fait, dans ma boite le forum canard pc est inaccessible, mais si je clique sur un lien menant directement a un sous menu du forum, alors je peux y acceder, donc, il m'est plus facile de me ballader sur les fofos que de rendre visite a certains sites plus... serieux, dirons nous.
Durant mes heures de pause, hein.  :B): 

Voilà de rien.  ::P:

----------


## Lissyx

> Je serais curieux de savoir quels proxy d'entreprise bloquent societe.com et pas forum.canardpc.com 
> 
> A part la rédac de CPC, je vois pas


J'aurais eu la même réaction que toi. Mes excuses alors, à notre ami qui pourfend la liberté des travailleurs.

----------


## Septa

http://twitter.com/Canardpcredac




> Ouf, on a retrouvé nos pigistes. Le numéro 220 a donc pu être bouclé sans encombres. Plus d'infos dans les heures qui viennent.

----------


## Fdragon

Genre. GENRE.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mais c'est infernal Facebook, on publie dessus et ça se retrouver sur twitter.

----------


## rackboy

> http://twitter.com/Canardpcredac


Oh Oh Oh, un dénouement?!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Akodo

> Oh Oh Oh, un dénouement?!


Dénouer quoi ? Il s'est passé quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## atrepaul

> Je serais curieux de savoir quels proxy d'entreprise bloquent societe.com et pas forum.canardpc.com


Les systemes de filtrage sont tres imparfaits, ils utilisent le meme genre d'algos que les anti-spam (des filtrage bayésien).
Par exemple dans ma boite on a SonicWall.
Ca bloque la plupart des sites de jeu, mais pas forum.canardpc.com, visiblement l'admin utilise les mots clés plutot que les listes (il n'y a pas le mot "game" ou "jeu" dans "canard").

Par contre societe.com est bloqué.
J'ai réussi a y aller quand meme depuis un acces wifi du voisin  :B):

----------


## Lissyx

> http://twitter.com/Canardpcredac
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ouf, on a retrouvé nos pigistes. Le numéro 220 a donc pu être bouclé sans encombres. Plus d'infos dans les heures qui viennent.


Et moi je me lève et je crie au fake.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il n'est plus présent le tweet ? Je ne le vois pas.

----------


## Septa

> Il n'est plus présent le tweet ? Je ne le vois pas.


 ::O: 
Il est toujours visible chez moi.
Le dernier qui date d'il y a presque 5h et vient de facebook.

----------


## lincruste

> Dénouer quoi ? Il s'est passé quoi ?


J'M Destroy a disparu je crois.

----------


## TheToune

> Plus d'infos dans les heures qui viennent.


Ha ouais !  :tired:

----------


## gregounech

Ha ouais !  :tired:

----------


## bigoud1

> Il n'est plus présent le tweet ? Je ne le vois pas.


Pareil genevois rien, le dernier tweet qui s'affiche date du 19 septembre.

----------


## Lezardo

Ouais moi c'est pareil que dalle, par contre je vois bien "la news" sur facebook avec le fameux "plus d'infos dans quelques heures"...

----------


## Shurin

#*28*
_
Mon Dieu, le monde prendra fin le_ _01/03/2012 à 26h73!!_

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et si vous arrêtiez vos conneries?







Comme ça.





Pour voir.

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Rabat-joie.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Alab

N'empêche que Boulon il est revenu sur le forum là !  ::lol::

----------


## Joolmax

Su les échos, y'a une ligne : modifications et mutations diverses

http://bilans.lesechos.fr/static/450...-NON-STOP.html

Bien sûr, ça n'apporte rien. Ils ont été embauchés où alors ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> N'empêche que Boulon il est revenu sur le forum là !


Champomy alors.

----------


## Phenixy

Joie.


Je connais le Twitter mais il y a une page Facebook aussi? C'est quoi?

----------


## rackboy

> N'empêche que Boulon il est revenu sur le forum là !


pffff  ::(:

----------


## jakbonhom

Vous avez remarqué? La rédaction a disparu avec le gouvernement belge  ::o: 
Le résultat est le même: on se débrouille très bien sans eux  :B):

----------


## rackboy

Quelqu'un a compris quelques choses à l'édito du n°220?

----------


## TheToune

> Quelqu'un a compris quelques choses à l'édito du n°220?


Les anciens était prisonnier des nouveaux mais ils se sont libéré et vont leur marave la gueule !  :tired:

----------


## rackboy

> Les anciens était prisonnier des nouveaux mais ils se sont libéré et vont leur marave la gueule !


Aussi pathétique que l'excuse de Valve pour HL2: "on nous a volé le code source"

 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Trunkssan

serait il possible d'avoir une explication de l'édito du n° 220, pour le stupide homme que je suis, un peu plus précise et explicite ? Merci.  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

On a la preuve que les têtes pensantes de Presse Non Stop ont tenté de nous faire disparaître pour placer des marionettes à notre place et faire de CPC Casual PC.
On va tous les pendre par les couilles.
Après un procès en bonne et due forme qui aura lieu dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## pins

J'aime cette saga, virile et poilue. Je préfère ça à des éditos sur la température anale du marché des jeux vidéos !
Bien content de m'être abonné, ç'aura été une de mes cinq bonnes idées de 2010.

----------


## Anton

T'as de la chance, mon abo se finit avec ce 220, c'est donc en plein _teaser_ digne de Santa Barbara saison 27 que je suis abandonné  :Emo:  
De toute façon, le cerveau de cette conspiration n'est pas à chercher bien loin. D'un autre côté, il peut également s'agir d'un coup monté servant l'opprobre populaire et ses clichés faciles, nous livrant un coupable tout naturellement et biologiquement désigné.

Bref, oukilé le roux ?  ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On a la preuve que les têtes pensantes de Presse Non Stop ont tenté de nous faire disparaître pour placer des marionettes à notre place et faire de CPC Casual PC.
> On va tous les pendre par les couilles.
> Après un procès en bonne et due forme qui aura lieu dans le prochain numéro.


Des clones avec des implants neuronaux serait plus dans l'ambiance cyber-punk de DX3.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> T'as de la chance, mon abo se finit avec ce 220, c'est donc en plein _teaser_ digne de Santa Barbara saison 27 que je suis abandonné  
> De toute façon, le cerveau de cette conspiration n'est pas à chercher bien loin. D'un autre côté, il peut également s'agir d'un coup monté servant l'opprobre populaire et ses clichés faciles, nous livrant un coupable tout naturellement et biologiquement désigné.
> 
> Bref, oukilé le roux ?


Le Roux (avec une majuscule parce qu'on le respecte) n'y est pour rien.
Au contraire, l'International Board of Director a profité de ses vacances pour passer à l'action.

----------


## Phenixy

> Le Roux (avec une majuscule parce qu'on le respecte) n'y est pour rien.
> Au contraire, l'International Board of Director a profité de ses vacances pour passer à l'action.





_"Camarades, l'heure de la révolution a sonné, il est temps de passer à l'action..."_

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...a-span-600.jpg
> 
> _"Camarades, l'heure de la révolution a sonné, il est temps de passer à l'action..."_


Associes encore une fois Kim Jong Il et "Révolution" dans une phrase et je viens chez toi te péter les genoux à la barre de titane.










_Merde je sais pas où tu crèches..._

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Associes encore une fois Kim Jong Il et "Révolution" dans une phrase et je viens chez toi te péter les genoux à la barre de titane.
> 
> _Merde je sais pas où tu crèches..._


Il n'a pas mis "Kim Jong Il" dans sa phrase  ::ninja::  Il a juste mis une photo au-dessus. Maintenant, va prouver que c'était une association d'idées... ::P:

----------


## Cedaway

J'ai eu un rêve (la solution se trouve toujours dans les rêves):
Ayant eu peur pour leur sécurité, la rédac a fait disparaître une partie de ses membre car ils devaient avoir un comportement étrange. Pourquoi après autan de temps? Simple, c'était des cylons humanoïdes difficiles à repérer.  ::O: 
Voila, maintenant ils en sont débarassé. 
My Godness, que vois-je... Ils sont de retour sur le forum et dans le mag.
En effet, il existe 12 copies de ces robots humanoïdes. 
=> A la chasse!!!

Mon raisonnement tient la route, non? NON?  ::wacko:: 

Pitié, pas le pyjama qui se ferme derrière. La dernière fois, un comique y a mis du poil à gratter... ::sad:: 

OK, je sors.

----------


## jojozekil

Nan, voilà à quoi ressemble un canard cylon :

----------


## kilfou

Nan ça c'est un Vaucanson plutôt.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, Spoiler Kilfou bordel !

----------


## kilfou

Pas vraiment mais bon j'ai corrigé.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Nan ça c'est un Vaucanson plutôt.


Merci de la part de ma culture.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Pas vraiment mais bon j'ai corrigé.


J'espère sinon tu m'as bousillé Donjon.  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

J'ai rien bousillé du tout, t'inquiètes.  :;): 

PS : lisez Donjon, c'est _très_ bien.

Je pense d'ailleurs que c'est pour lire les 30+ tomes de cette série que la rédac a disparu.
:modopasHS:

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

La machine à café c'est dans le couloir, près de l'accueil.
Merci.






 ::P:

----------


## laskov

> On a la preuve que les têtes pensantes de Presse Non Stop ont tenté de nous faire disparaître pour placer des marionettes à notre place et faire de CPC Casual PC.
> On va tous les pendre par les couilles.
> Après un procès en bonne et due forme qui aura lieu dans le prochain numéro.



Oui vive le retour des coups de trique et des torgnoles  ::wub:: 
(Un rouge je sais plus son nom dans Don camillo monseigneur)

----------


## Nyrius

> On a la preuve que les têtes pensantes de Presse Non Stop ont tenté de nous faire disparaître pour placer des marionnettes à notre place et faire de CPC Casual PC.
> On va tous les pendre par les couilles.
> Après un procès en bonne et due forme qui aura lieu dans le prochain numéro.


Les pauvres  :Emo: 

Euh... Wait !

Défoule toi bien il le mérite !  :;):

----------


## Gwargl

On dirait une série produit par J.J abrams... ::sad::  ::|:  ::zzz::

----------


## Kamasa

> On dirait une série produit par J.J abrams...


 ::ninja:: 
:trolldumatin:

----------


## atrepaul

Tout ceci semble indiquer que quelqu'un (ou une société) a tenté de prendre le controle du magazine.
Sinon ils ne parleraient pas de procès (dans l'édito, et ici via Vis/Ecrou, euhhh Boulon).
Et il y a les changements visibles dans societe.com qui militent dans le meme sens.

Ca ne ressemble plus a une blague (pas drole du tout), mais plutot a un épisode de la joyeuse vie des entreprises.

----------


## Anton

Je subodore une action des représentants de madame Liliane B. pour museler tout organisme de presse un peu trop indépendant, pour le cas où.
Ils n'ont peut être pas lu le propos du magazine par contre  ::mellow::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tout ceci semble indiquer que quelqu'un (ou une société) a tenté de prendre le controle du magazine.
> Sinon ils ne parleraient pas de procès (dans l'édito, et ici via Vis/Ecrou, euhhh Boulon).
> Et il y a les changements visibles dans societe.com qui militent dans le meme sens.
> 
> Ca ne ressemble plus a une blague (pas drole du tout), mais plutot a un épisode de la joyeuse vie des entreprises.


'me semblait bien aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bordel manquait plus que ça.

C'est qui le chat noir ? Car après le changement Hachette>Futur Press, on vous refait la même.

L'expérience a du servir une fois.Pourtant je pensais que les billes de la boite était bien au chaud dans le cal-bute à 19,5.

J'avais rien posté sur le trip de la disparition pensant qu'il se passait quelque chose d'important mais c'est du bis repetita pour pas mal de gars de la rédac.

Sinon Donjons c'est juste énorme (et petit vampire)

----------


## Max_well

Suffit de voir le dernier édito.
Surtout la phrase qui dit que les redacteurs ont pris le pouvoir (ou quelque chose d'approchant).

Quelque chose me dit que ça a changé de prioprio, et que les anciens de joystick sont partis prendre leur retraite dans les caraïbes et on refilés le bébé à l'équipe pure CPC.

Time will tell.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a juste repoussé une OPA hostile à coups de lattes.

----------


## Hardc000re

Faudrait qu'ils arrêtent, vous allez être à court de noms rigolos pour remonter un mag' sinon.  :tired:

----------


## CorranCarpenter

La meilleure défense, c'est l'attaque ! Go la Rédac ! Pensez à envoyer des canards explosifs.

----------


## Lezardo

> On a juste repoussé une OPA hostile à coups de lattes.


Avec ta bande a lunette ? Tu m'étonnes que les mecs ont pas insisté...

----------


## TeHell

En tout cas dans l'ours du 220 je n'ai pas vu de changements.

----------


## Narm

> En tout cas dans l'ours du 220 je n'ai pas vu de changements.


Normal vu que l'OPA a été repoussée  ::P: 

Par contre une OPA sur une SAS  :tired:

----------


## orime

Mouais, j'ai pas trop suivi.
On peut s'attendre à un des pages de compte rendu sur le site du forum pour expliquer de manière claire la situation ou vous nous laissez dans le flou ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mouais, j'ai pas trop suivi.
> On peut s'attendre à un des pages de compte rendu sur le site du forum pour expliquer de manière claire la situation ou vous nous laissez dans le flou ?


Ils disent pas que ça sera dans le 221, quelque part dans le 220 ?

Ouais, bis repetita tout ça.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> On a juste repoussé une OPA hostile à coups de lattes.


La rançon du succès il parait.  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou alors cette histoire de traître n'est qu'un prolongement déliresque de la disparition à ne pas prendre au sérieux (fiou à trois secondes près, si j'avais posté sans relecture, j'aurais cru que c'était moi l'imbécile  ::o: ).

----------


## atrepaul

Excellent, mon message d'hier soir a été censuré !
Comme j'y donnait la liste des coupables probables de la traitrise, j'imagine que ma théorie était exacte  :B): 

Pour ceux qui ont lu mon message avant son effacement, ne répétez pas les noms, j'imagine qu'il y a un probleme juridique à en parler avant que ce soit réglé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu y crois sérieusement  ::o: .

A mon avis (j'ai peut-être tort) il faut arrêter d'essayer de voir des trucs sérieux, pas rigolos, plutôt dramatiques et surtout véridiques dans chacun des éditos tarés de la rédac et dans chacune des réflexions à l'emporte-pièce de Boulon. S'il y avait du linge sale à laver ils ne le laveraient certainement pas devant leurs lecteurs (cf Heden, traité avec rigueur et discrétion), et certainement pas sur un ton déconneur. Par contre en cherchant systématiquement du linge sale (et en déballant comme ça des noms de leurs associés) il est possible qu'on leur pourrisse leurs vannes avec un léger cassage d'ambiance.

Bon il faut aussi dire que je vit chez les bisounours donc autant je me goure hein ; mais quand je vois les proportions qu'ont pris certains coms durant la "disparition" je me dis que finalement moi qui me croyais stressé j'ai trouvé mes maîtres  ::rolleyes:: ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, quand vous allez au cinéma et qu'on tire des coups de feu dans le film, vous vous couchez par terre ?

----------


## Akodo

> Et sinon, quand vous allez au cinéma et qu'on tire des coups de feu dans le film, vous vous couchez par terre ?


Si le film est en 3D, oui.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Les lecteurs sont pris à parti directement dans le mag' avec ces histoires pour ensuite être tenus à part de tout ça dans le forum. Il fallait rien faire dans le magazine si ça ne nous concerne pas. 
Enfin au final vous faites ce que vous voulez je donnais juste le fond de ma pensée.

----------


## jojozekil

Laissez les mouches tranquilles les gars !
C'était du gonzo, picétou !

Moi je me couche au ciné que quand je cherche la boucle d'oreille de ma gamine. La truffe au vent, à l'affut du moindre petit reflet métallique.

----------


## PrinceGITS

A noter que l'édito du 220 laisse entendre qu'il y aura plus d'explications (= vengeance sur les remplaçants) dans les numéros suivants.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le prolétariat exercera sa juste vengeance dans le numéro 221.
Maintenant... Silence.
L'ennemi de classe écoute.

----------

